# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայկական շախմատ

## Chuk

*ՀԱՅ ՇԱԽՄԱՏԻՍՏՆԵՐԸ ՈՒԺԵՂԱԳՈՒՅՆՆ ԵՆ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ*
Շախմատի Հայաստանի հավաքականը Թուրինում ընթացող համաշխարհային 37-րդ օլիմպիադայի վերջին՝ 13-րդ տուրում, ոչ-ոքի՝ 2:2 հաշվով ավարտելով հանդիպումը Հունգարիայի հետ, 36 միավորով դարձավ օլիմպիադայի հաղթող: Այս մրցավեճում Հայաստանը հանդես եկավ Լեւոն Արոնյանը, Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Կարեն Ասրյան եւ Գաբրիել Սարգսյան կազմով: Բոլոր պարտիաներն էլ շատ արագորեն ավարտվել են ոչ-ոքի քանի, ոչ հայ գրոսմայստերներին ընդամենը մեկ միավոր էր անհրաժեշտ՝ 2-րդ տեղում ընթացող Չինաստանին անհասանելի դառնալու համար: Այսպիսով հայական շախմատը կրկին փայլեց աշխարում, այս անգամ արդեն թիմային պայքարում դառնալով մոլորակի ուժեղագույն հավաքականը, ինչը աննախդեպ հաջողություն է, ոչ միայն հայկական շախմատի, այլեւ մեր ողջ ազգի եւ սպորտի պատմության մեջ: Այս օրերին համայն հայությունը մեծ անհամբերությամբ սպասում էր Թուրինից ստացվող տեղեկություններին եւ ակնկալում էր նման հաղթանակ: Մինչ այժմ Հայաստանի հավաքականը մի քանի անգամ արժանացել էր օլիմպիադայի բրոնզին, իսկ մեկ անգամ էլ Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնության հաղթող էր դարձել եւ բոլորս անհամբերությամբ սպասում էինք նաեւ օլիմպիադայի ոսկուն, քանի որ Հայաստանի հավաքականը, իր պոտենցիալով իրոք ընդունար էր դրան: Եվ ահա այդ հաջողությունը ձեռք բերեցին մեր գրոսմայստերներ Լեւոն Արոնյանը, Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Կարեն Ասրյանը, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը, Սմբատ Լպուտյանը, Արտաշես Մինասյանը մարզիչ Տիգրան Նալբանդյանի գլխավորությամբ: Առաջին չորսը հավաքականում անփոփոխ հանդես եկան վերջին 9 տուրերի ընթացքում՝ տանելով մի շարք տպավորիչ հաղթանակներ: Իսկ Գաբիել Սարգսյանը պարզապես մարզական սխրանք գործեց՝ մասնակցելով բոլոր 13 պարտիաներին երիտասարդ շախմատիստը վաստակեց 10 միավոր եւ դարձավ այս օլիմպիադայում բոլորից շատ միավոր վաստակած շախմատիստը: Նրա ավագ խաղընկեր Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը մասնակեց 12 տուրերի եւ Հայաստանին 9 միավոր պարգեւեց: Սա նույնպես փայլուն արդյունք է եւ արժանի բարձր գնահատականի: Ահա Հայաստանի հավաքականի անցկացրած հանդիպումները.

 Հայաստան -Վենեսուելա՝*3 - 1* Նիգերիա - Հայաստան՝*0.5 - 3.5* Հայաստան - Դանիա՝*3 - 1* Հայաստան - Նորվեգիա՝*4 - 0* Ռուսաստան - Հայաստան՝*2 - 2* Հայաստան  Ուզբեկստան՝*2.5 - 1.5* Հոլանդիա - Հայաստան՝*1 - 3* Կուբա - Հայաստան՝*1 - 3* Ուկրաինա - Հայաստան՝*1.5 - 2.5* Հայաստան - Չինաստան՝*2.5 - 1.5* Հայաստան -Չեխիա՝*3 -1* Ֆրանսիա - Հայաստան՝-*2 - 2* Հայաստան - Հունգարիա՝*2 - 2* 

_Աղբյուրը՝ a1plus.am_

----------


## kiki

ուռաաաաաաաաաաա՜, վաղուղ այսքան չէի ուրախացել... :Yahoo:  ապրեն իրանք... :Ok:   :Yes:

----------


## Chuk

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին և առաջին հերթին մեր սիրելի շախմատիստներին ու նրանց մարզիչին, շնորհավորում եմ ու շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում այն բարձր տրամադրության համար, որ ինձ պարգևեցին, շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում Հայաստանի անունը բարձր պահելու համար, շնորհակալություն ուղղակի նրա համար, որ դուք կաք  :Love:  

Շնորհավորում եմ նաև մեր բոլոր հայրենակիցներին այս հիասքանչ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Սա ինչ-որ անկապ Եվրատեսիլի մրցույթ չէ, սա մի հեղինակավոր ու հիասքանչ մրցույթ է, որում առաջին տեղ գրավելն ուղղակի պատիվ է ու երջանկություն: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիդ այս հիասքանչ օրվա առթիվ  :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Հիանալաի է: Ես նույնպես շնորահվորում եմ և անչափ հպարտ եմ որ հատկապես նման ինտելեկտուալ խաղում ենք լավագույնը ...
Էէէ դե մենք ուրիշ ենք էլի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վազգեն

Ուռաա՜, ապրեն մերոնք։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Artgeo

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Smile:

----------


## Firegirl777

Շատ ապրեն, իրոք արժանի են :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:

----------


## Bonita

Շնորհավորում եմ մեծ հաղթանակի  կապակցությամբ :Yahoo:  
         Շնորհակալություն հայ ազգին պարգևած նման նվերի համար և ևս մեկ անգամ հպարտանալու,որ ՀԱՅ ենք :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Yahoo: 
Հիանալի է  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մենք քիչ ենք,բայց մեզ հայ են ասում

----------


## Մելիք

Դե խելոք ժողովուրդ ենք Էլի...
միանում եմ բոլոր շնորհավորանքներին: Էսօր անպայման կխմեմ տղերքի կենացը: :Drinks:

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ չգիտեմ ինչու շնորհավորեցի միայն տղամարդկանց հավաքականի հաղթանակի առթիվ, մոռանալով, որ կանանց հավաքականն էլ 8-րդ տեղ է գրավել  :Smile: 
Այնպես որ շնորհավորում եմ նաև այդ հաղթանակը ու մեր կանանց հավաքականին  :Love:

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Մերոնք հրաշք են!!!!! Տաղանդ են ու հանճար!!! Շնորհաորում եմ բոլորին հաղթանակի առթիվ*  Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ սենց լավ յնդունելություն կազմակերպեցին տղաներին!!!
Ես էլ քաղաքում չէի, չգիտեի ինչ է կատարվում, մեկ էլ գամ տեսնեմ ՏՈՆ է!!! Շատ հուզիչ է ու հավեեես!  :Cool:

----------


## John

Մինչև ժամը 1–ը սպասեցի Օպերայի մոտ,ու երբ որ մեր հերոսները եկան ու իրանց ծափողջույններով դիմավորեցինք,պարտքս կատարած համարելով,ուրախ տրամադրությամբ տուն վերադարձա։ Միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին։

----------


## Աբելյան

Հալալ ա մերոնց!

----------


## Artgeo

*Հ Ր Ա Շ Ա Լ Ի                  Վ Ե Ց Յ Ա Կ Ը*
Օլիմպիադայի ամբողջ ընթացքում «Առավոտը» մանրամասն լուսաբանել է մեր գրոսմայստերների փայլուն մրցելույթները: Հիմա, երբ ամեն բան արդեն ետեւում է եւ մեր հրաշալի վեցյակը պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ բարձրացել է Օլիմպոսի գագաթ, «Հրաշալի է, կեցցեք, տղաներ» բառերից բացի, գնահատանքի այլ խոսքեր դժվար է գտնել: Ասենք միայն, որ այսուհետեւ Լեւոն Արոնյան, Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան, Գաբրիել Սարգսյան, Սմբատ Լպուտյան, Կարեն Ասրյան, Արտաշես Մինասյան անունները ոսկե տառերով են գրվելու հայկական սպորտի տարեգրությունում:

Որ Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականն այլեւս անհասանելի է մրցակիցների համար, պարզ դարձավ արդեն 11-րդ տուրից հետո, երբ մեր ընտրանին 3:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնելով Չեխիայի թիմին, ամբողջ 3,5 միավորով առաջ պոկվեց մոտակա մրցակիցներից: Սակայն առջեւում դեռ երկու տուր կար եւ, ինչպես ասում են, աչքով չտալու համար մերոնց նախապես հաղթող չէինք հռչակում, այլ սպասում էինք չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը պաշտոնապես ձեւակերպելուն:

Ունենալով միավորների անհրաժեշտ պաշար, վերջին երկու տուրերում մեր հավաքականից պահանջվում էր ավելորդ ռիսկի չդիմել: Եվ նրանք հենց այդպես էլ վարվեցին: 12-րդ եւ 13-րդ տուրերում ոչ-ոքի անելով, համապատասխանաբար, Ֆրանսիայի եւ Հունգարիայի հավաքականների հետ՝ Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականը վաստակեց 36,0 միավոր եւ անկախ մյուս հանդիպումներում գրանցվելիք արդյունքներից, իր համար ապահովեց օլիմպիական «ոսկին»: Ասենք նաեւ, որ Հայաստանը մասնակից 150 երկրներից միակը եղավ, որ անցկացված 13 տուրերում թիմային ոչ մի պարտություն չկրեց:

Եվ այսպես, շախմատի 37-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի տղամարդկանց մրցաշարի ամփոփիչ մրցաշարային աղյուսակի լավագույն տասնյակը հետեւյալ տեսքն ունի.

Հայաստան 13 10 3 0 36,0
Չինաստան 13 8 1 4 34,0
ԱՄՆ 13 9 3 1 33,0
Իսրայել 13 9 3 1 33,0
Հունգարիա 13 7 4 2 32,5
Ռուսաստան 13 7 2 4 32,0
Ֆրանսիա 13 7 5 1 32,0
Ուկրաինա 13 8 2 3 32,0
Բուլղարիա 13 7 2 4 32,0
Իսպանիա 13 7 4 2 32,0

Մենք օլիմպիադայի երկու հանգստյան օրերին շախմատասեր ընթերցողներին ներկայացրել էինք, թե տվյալ փուլում հայ գրոսմայստերներից ով ինչպիսի մարզական արդյունք է ցույց տվել: Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք նրանց վերջնական ցուցանիշները:

Լ. Արոնյան 11 4 6 1 7,0
Վլ. Հակոբյան 12 6 6 0 9,0
Կ. Ասրյան 10 1 8 1 5,0
Ս. Լպուտյան 3 2 1 0 2,5
Գ.. Սարգսյան 13 7 6 0 10,0
Արտ.Մինասյան 3 2 1 0 2,5

Թուրինում իրեն լիովին արդարացրեց նաեւ մեր աղջիկների՝ Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան, Էլինա Դանիելյան, Նելլի Աղինյան, Սիրանուշ Անդրիասյան քառյակը, որը նախորդ՝ Կալվիայում կայացած համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայում զբաղեցրած 11-րդ տեղից չորս քայլ վեր բարձրացավ ու 24,0 միավորով հանգրվանեց 8-րդ հորիզոնականում:

ԱՇՈՏ ՀԱԿՈԲՅԱՆ
http://www.aravot.am/2006/aravot_arm/June/6/u07.htm

----------


## Gohar

Մի քիչ ուշացած ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում մեր տղաներին:Իրոք սա հիանալի հաղթանակ էր ՀԱՅ ազգի համար:

----------


## Վազգեն

ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, 16 ՀՈԿՏԵՄԲԵՐ, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: Հոկտեմբերի 16-ին Երեւանում ավարտվեց մինչեւ 20 տարեկան շախմատիստների աշխարհի առաջնությունը: 83 տղաների պայքարում 13 հնարավորից 9,5 միավոր վաստակեց եւ աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչմանը արժանացավ 17-ամյա Զավեն Անդրեասյանը (Հայաստան): 9-ական միավորով մրցանակային հաջորդ 2 տեղերը զբաղեցրին, համապատասխանաբար, Նիկիտա Վիտյուգովը (Ռուսաստան) եւ Յուրի Կրիվորուչկոն (Ուկրաինա):

Սա էլ մեր ապագա հաղթանակները ապահովողներից մեկը։ :Smile:

----------


## Astghik

Շնորհավորում եմ նախ՝ Զավեն Անդրեասյանին, հետո մեզ բոլորիս նման հաղթանակի համար: Միշտ նման հպարտություններ ունենա Հայաստանը: :Love:

----------


## Gohar

Շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## Riddle

Կեցցեն մեր տղաները: :Yes:

----------


## Taurus

Հալալլա , ասա մնացած տեղերում էլ ըտենց լինեն

----------


## John

Շնորհավոր!!! Եթե մյուս սպորտաձևերում էլ այսքան առաջընթաց ունենանք… լավ կլինի

----------


## Վազգեն

> Կեցցեն մեր տղաները:


Կեցցեն մեր աղջիկները նույնպես։  :Smile:  

«Այս շաբաթ Հայաստանի շախմատիստները երկու նոր փառահեղ էջ գրեցին հայկական շախմատի դպրոցի պատմության մեջ:

Առաջին լուրը եկավ Ավստրիայից, որտեղ Երևանի «Միկա» թիմը, որի կազմում հանդես էին գալիս հայ և վրացի շախմատիստուհիներ, 7 տուրում հավաքելով 12 միավոր, նվաճեց Եվրոպայի ակումբային առաջնության հաղթողի կոչումը: Չեմպիոն դարձան Էլինա Դանիելյանը, Մայա Չիբուրդանիձեն, Մայա Խուրցիձեն և Նելլի Աղինյանը:

Երևանի օդակայանում թիմին դիմավորեցին որպես հերոսների: Խորհրդարանում տեղի ունեցած ընդունելության ժամանակ խոսնակ Տիգրան Թորոսյանը շնորհավորեց թիմին հաջողության առնչությամբ և բնութագրեց այդ հաղթանակը որպես «շատ կարևոր և շատ պատվաբեր»: 

«Հայաստանի շախմատի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ է, որ կանայք գերազանցում են տղամարդկանց»,- ասաց Թորոսյանը` արժանին մատուցելով նաև ակումբի հովանավոր, Հայաստանի մեծահարուստ գործարար Միքայել Բաղդասարովին:»

----------


## Riddle

> Կեցցեն մեր աղջիկները նույնպես։


Այ սա նոր իմացա, այնպես որ ուղղում եմ խոսքս. կեցցեն մեր շախմատիստները, ես հպարտանում եմ նրանցով: :Yes:

----------


## Egern.net

Քիչ առաջ Արոնյանը դարձավ Տալլի մրցաշարի հաղթող:
Զարմանում եմ, որ այստեղ այդ մասին չի քննարկվում:
Տեսեք. http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...&t=4920&st=960

----------


## Taurus

Վէյկ-Ան-Զեեի մրցաշարում, երեկ Արոնյանը տարավ կարևորագույն հաղթանակ  :Hands Up:  Ադրբեջանցի գրոյսմաստեր Ռաջաբովի նկատմամբ և  Բարձրացավ երրորդ տեղ, ընդ որում այդ պահին Ռաջաբովը միայնակ գլխավորում էր մրցաշարային աղյուսյակը իսկ Արոնյանը խաղում էր սևերով :Goblin:  : Հատկանշական է այն փաստը, որ Արոնյանը դեռ պարտություն չի կրել, ճիշտ է հաղթանակներն էլ շատ չեն:
Այսօր նա հանդիպում է Տօպալովի հետ, հաղթանակը թույլ կտա բարձրանալ 1 կամ 2 հորիզոնական, քանի որ Տօպալովը այս պահին աղյուսակը գլխավորողների մեջ է  :King:

----------


## Taurus

Արոնյան - Տօպալով , ոչվոքի :Cool:

----------


## Amarasos

Լևոն ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ  1/2:1/2  Վեսելին ՏՈՊԱԼՈՎ.Վատ արդյունք չի. մյուս արդյունքներն են. 9 ТУР | 23 января

ТИВЯКОВ  —  МОТЫЛЁВ  1/2

НАВАРА  — ШИРОВ  0:1

ПОНОМАРЁВ  — КАРЯКИН  1:0

АНАНД — ВАН ВЕЛИ 1:0

АРОНЯН — ТОПАЛОВ 1/2

СВИДЛЕР  — КРАМНИК  1/2

КАРЛСЕН  — РАДЖАБОВ 1/2 


Այսոր ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ-ՎԱՆ ՎԵԼԻ խախն ե, տենանք.... :Xeloq: 

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 
Ավելի ճիշտ ՎԱՆ ՎԵԼԻ-ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ :Cool:

----------


## Amarasos

գիտեք ինչ,ամենակարևորյ նա ադրբեջանցուն հախտեց :Smile:

----------


## Amarasos

10 տուր. Վան Վելի-Արոնյան 1/2:1/2.ավելին եի սպասում Լևոնից... :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Այո~
Արոնյանը վերջին տուրում հաղթանակ է տանում և իր երկու մրցակիցների հետ հավաքում է հավասար միավորներ, իսկ այդ երեքից առավելությունը նրանն է, քանի որ նա պարտություն չի կրել :Hands Up:  
Լեվոն շնորհավորում եմ :Wink:

----------


## AMzone

Աբրի  Լեվոնը, հալալա քեզզզզզզզ:

----------


## Mulan

Ողջույն բոլորիդ: Ուրեմն առաջին անգամ եմ մտնում էս ֆորումի  էս բաժինը: Նախ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ գոյություն ունի մի առանձին էջ, որտեղ կարող ենք մեծագույն պարծանքով խոսել մեր հրաշալի շախմատիստների ու շախմատիստուհիների մասին: Ասեմ, որ միշտ գտնվում եմ շախմատային համարյա բոլոր նորությունների կենտրոնում: Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես ավելի հետաքրքիր էի պատկերացնում ֆորումի էս բաժինը: Էնքան հետաքրքիր բաներ են լինում, որոնց մասին կարելի է խոսել: Դե լավ սրանից հետո իմ ներկայությամբ կաշխատեմ ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնեմ էս բաժինը  :Smile:  Նախ ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում մեր ՏՂԱՆԵՐԻՆ, այո տղաներին, որովհետև բացի մեր Արոնյանի հաղթանակից հիշեք, որ մեր Գաբին էլ նույն Վեյկ-Ան-Զեեի  Բ խմբում գրավել է 2 տեղը  :Hands Up:   Հայի բնավորություն է չէ ամեն ինչ ճոխացնելը  :Smile:   Դե լավ, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը կիսել է 2-5 տեղերը, ընդամենը մի հոգի է իրենից առաջ էղել, դե 2-ռդ տեխղ է էլի :Smile:   ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ  :Hands Up: 
Բացի արտասահմանյան իրադարձություններից նաև հիշենք Հայաստանի առաջնության մասին էլի, չէ որ նման Գերհզոր շախմատային երկրի առաջնությունն էլ է կարևոր: Մեր էս տարվա Հայաստանի չեմպիոնն է օլիմպիական չեմպիոն Կարեն Ասրյանը, իսկ աղջիկներինը` 20-ամյա Սիրանուշ Անդրիասյանը: 

Հ.Գ. Հա, էրեխեք, մի բան էլ ասեմ: Դուք տեղյակ չեք եղել Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ Արոնյանի հետ կատարված   դեպքերի մասին՞ Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ տամ: Ձեր մեջ կան շախմատիստներ՞

----------


## Davo'o

Դե թերթերը գրեցին շատ էդ միջադեպի մասին: Ափսոս, որ միայն այդպես է շախմատը լուսաբանվում ժամանակակից մամուլում, զուգարանային սկանդալ, Արոնյանի սկանդալը...

----------


## Երվանդ

Էտ սկանդալը դիսկո կլուբումա եղել, Արոնյանը պարի է հրավիրել Ավստրալիայի գրոստմաստերուհիներից մեկին որը մինչև էտ պարելիսա եղել անգլիացի գրոստմաստերներից մեկի հետ, անգլիացին խանդելա ու միհատ Լևոնին խփելա, որից հետո մեր հավաքականի տղերքը դրան մի լավ ծեծել են, իսկ ամենավերջում Անգլիայի  հավաքականի մարզիչները որակազրկել են էտ տղուն ու ուղարկել են տուն:

----------


## Hrayr2006

> Հ.Գ. Հա, էրեխեք, մի բան էլ ասեմ: Դուք տեղյակ չեք եղել Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ Արոնյանի հետ կատարված   դեպքերի մասին՞ Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ տամ: Ձեր մեջ կան շախմատիստներ՞


Ես շախմատիստ եմ, բայց ինչ սկսել եմ պարապել շախմատի երես չեմ տեսել, իմ տարիքի բոլոր շախմատիստների հետ էլ  ծանոթ եմ, միշտ շփվում ենք:

----------


## Amarasos

> Ողջույն բոլորիդ: Ուրեմն առաջին անգամ եմ մտնում էս ֆորումի  էս բաժինը: Նախ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ գոյություն ունի մի առանձին էջ, որտեղ կարող ենք մեծագույն պարծանքով խոսել մեր հրաշալի շախմատիստների ու շախմատիստուհիների մասին: Ասեմ, որ միշտ գտնվում եմ շախմատային համարյա բոլոր նորությունների կենտրոնում: Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես ավելի հետաքրքիր էի պատկերացնում ֆորումի էս բաժինը: Էնքան հետաքրքիր բաներ են լինում, որոնց մասին կարելի է խոսել: Դե լավ սրանից հետո իմ ներկայությամբ կաշխատեմ ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնեմ էս բաժինը  Նախ ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում մեր ՏՂԱՆԵՐԻՆ, այո տղաներին, որովհետև բացի մեր Արոնյանի հաղթանակից հիշեք, որ մեր Գաբին էլ նույն Վեյկ-Ան-Զեեի  Բ խմբում գրավել է 2 տեղը   Հայի բնավորություն է չէ ամեն ինչ ճոխացնելը   Դե լավ, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը կիսել է 2-5 տեղերը, ընդամենը մի հոգի է իրենից առաջ էղել, դե 2-ռդ տեխղ է էլի  ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ 
> Բացի արտասահմանյան իրադարձություններից նաև հիշենք Հայաստանի առաջնության մասին էլի, չէ որ նման Գերհզոր շախմատային երկրի առաջնությունն էլ է կարևոր: Մեր էս տարվա Հայաստանի չեմպիոնն է օլիմպիական չեմպիոն Կարեն Ասրյանը, իսկ աղջիկներինը` 20-ամյա Սիրանուշ Անդրիասյանը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա, էրեխեք, մի բան էլ ասեմ: Դուք տեղյակ չեք եղել Օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ Արոնյանի հետ կատարված   դեպքերի մասին՞ Մեկ էլ մի հարց էլ տամ: Ձեր մեջ կան շախմատիստներ՞


Ayo,axpers es Shaxmatist em :Smile:  ...xaxanq? :Think: 

*Մոդերատորական:  Ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե հայերեն տառերով գրառումներ կատարելու  հետ դժվարություններ ունեք, օգտագործեք Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը:*

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Մի քանի ժամ առաջ Լինարեսի 5-րդ տուրում Արոնյանը հաղթեց Անանդին. :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Լուուու՞րջ  :Yahoo: 
Իսկ մանրամասները որտե՞ղ կարդանք  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Մի քանի ժամ առաջ Լինարեսի 5-րդ տուրում Արոնյանը հաղթեց Անանդին.



Սա արդեն շաաատ լուրջ հաջողություն է: Ապրի Լյովիկը: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ բացահայտ առաջատարը 1990թ. ծնված Կարլսենն է, որը հաղթել է Տոպալովին: Մանրամասները հասանելի են այստեղ 
http://www.chesspro.ru/chessonline/o...index_295.html

В сложнейшей борьбе один гений шахмат - думаю, мы уже сейчас вправе так называть Ароняна - обыграл другого. / chesspro.ru /

Лидировавший до этого Ананд уступил взявшему первое очко Ароняну. Армянский гроссмейстер блестяще провёл эндшпиль, использовав "преимущество двух слонов" по максимуму. В неочевидной ситуации он пожертвовал фигуру, после чего Ананд откупился "качеством", но справиться с двумя проходными пешками белых не смог. /64.ru/

----------


## Ուրվական

Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցաշարում երեկ իր հերթական փայլուն հաղթանակը տարավ Լ.Արոնյանը՝ փայլուն ոճով հաղթելով իսպանացի Ա.Շիրովին: Սպասենք և հուսանք:

----------


## Davo'o

> Աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցաշարում երեկ իր հերթական փայլուն հաղթանակը տարավ Լ.Արոնյանը՝ փայլուն ոճով հաղթելով իսպանացի Ա.Շիրովին: Սպասենք և հուսանք:



Հիմա երկրորդ պարտիան եմ նայում: Հետաքրքիր Էնդշպիլ է: Ոչ-ոքիի նման է:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հիմա երկրորդ պարտիան եմ նայում: Հետաքրքիր Էնդշպիլ է:


Ոնց ա՞ վիճակը:

----------


## Davo'o

Ոչ-ոքիի նման է: Սպիտակները ոնց-որ առավելություն ունեին, բայց հիմա հավասարվեց ու մի բան էլ ավելին, ինձ թվում է ոչ ոքի կավարտվի:

----------


## Davo'o

Ոչ-ոքի

----------


## Universe

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որևէ մեկդ լսե՞լ է «շախմատ» բառի Հայերեն տարբերակը… 
Ասեմ՝ «Ճատրակ»- դրա մեջ իմաստը ո՞րնա…

----------


## Egern.net

> Ժողովուրդ, իսկ որևէ մեկդ լսե՞լ է «շախմատ» բառի Հայերեն տարբերակը… 
> Ասեմ՝ «Ճատրակ»- դրա մեջ իմաստը ո՞րնա…


հայերեն էլ է այդպես, վրացերեն էլ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Արոնյան-Շիրով 1,5-0,5

----------


## Cesare

> Արոնյան-Շիրով 1,5-0,5


Բա ես գիտեի 1 : 1 ա, մի հաստատ ճիշտ տեղեկություն ա քո մոտ ?

----------


## John

> Բա ես գիտեի 1 : 1 ա, մի հաստատ ճիշտ տեղեկություն ա քո մոտ ?


Հա Հայկո ջան :Smile:  1-ին խաղը Արոնյաննա հաղթել, 2-րդը ոչ-ոքի է վերջացել  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Հա Հայկո ջան 1-ին խաղը Արոնյաննա հաղթել, 2-րդը ոչ-ոքի է վերջացել


Լավ ա !!!!!!!!!!   :Ok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուրվական

Արոնյան-Շիրով՝ 2:1: Այսօրվա խաղից տեղեկություն չունեմ:

----------


## Ուրվական

Արոնյան-Շիրով՝ 3:2: Վաղվա խաղում Արոնյանին բավական է ոչ-ոքին՝ հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար:

----------


## John

> Արոնյան-Շիրով՝ 3:2: Վաղվա խաղում Արոնյանին բավական է ոչ-ոքին՝ հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար:


Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ վաղվա խաղը նույնպես ոչ-ոք կավարտվի և Արոնյանը իրավունք կստանա խաղալու 8 ուժեղագույն շախմատիսների մրցաշարում  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Բայց Աարոնյանը լավ չի խաղում :

----------


## John

> Բայց Աարոնյանը լավ չի խաղում :


Հայկ ջան էդ կարգի մրցումներում ամեն ինչ 1 միավորնա որոշում, իսկ Արոնյանը շատ լավ է խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## John

Արոնյան-Շիրով 3.5-2.5 ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՂԹԵՑ  :Smile:  ՈՒՌԱ՜

----------


## Cesare

> Հայկ ջան էդ կարգի մրցումներում ամեն ինչ 1 միավորնա որոշում, իսկ Արոնյանը շատ լավ է խաղում


Ես ետ կարծիքին չեմ :
Եթե 1-ը կարում ա Կռամնիկին 2-3 խաղ հաղթի ուրեմն կարա հաղթի նաև աշխարհի 1/8 ում մի քանի խաղ :

----------


## John

> Ես ետ կարծիքին չեմ :
> Եթե 1-ը կարում ա Կռամնիկին 2-3 խաղ հաղթի ուրեմն կարա հաղթի նաև աշխարհի 1/8 ում մի քանի խաղ :


Հայկ ջան ֆուտբոլի օրինակով նայի՝ Չելսին Լիվերպուլին առաջնությունում կարա խոշորո հաղթի կամ խոշորով կրվի, իսկ ՉԼ-ում 1 գոլնա ամեն ինչ որոշում… բացի դրանից Արոնյան-Կրամնիկ մրցամարտը ԸՆԿԵՐԱԿԱՆ էր

----------


## Cesare

> Հայկ ջան ֆուտբոլի օրինակով նայի՝ Չելսին Լիվերպուլին առաջնությունում կարա խոշորո հաղթի կամ խոշորով կրվի, իսկ ՉԼ-ում 1 գոլնա ամեն ինչ որոշում… բացի դրանից Արոնյան-Կրամնիկ մրցամարտը ԸՆԿԵՐԱԿԱՆ էր


Ետ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց մեկա չես համոզի, որ Աարոնյանը լավ ա խաղում :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ետ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց մեկա չես համոզի, որ Աարոնյանը լավ ա խաղում :


Մարկո ջան, ստե համոզելու պահ չկա: Հետո Աարոնյան չի, Արոնյան ա: Իսկ դու հետևել ես նրա խաղերին, ընդհանրապես ծանո՞թ ես խաղացած պարտիաներին: Գիտե՞ս, թե նա ինչ խաղաոճ ունի: Էդքանից ինչը՞ դուրդ չի էկել:

----------


## Cesare

> Մարկո ջան, ստե համոզելու պահ չկա: Հետո Աարոնյան չի, Արոնյան ա: Իսկ դու հետևել ես նրա խաղերին, ընդհանրապես ծանո՞թ ես խաղացած պարտիաներին: Գիտե՞ս, թե նա ինչ խաղաոճ ունի: Էդքանից ինչը՞ դուրդ չի էկել:


Ես այդքան ել շատ չեմ հետաքրքրվում շախմատով, բայց արդյունքներին հետևում եմ :
Իմ կարծիքով պետք չի շախմատը համեմատել ֆուտբոլի հետ (շատ պատճառներ կան), եթե մեկը կրում ա աշխարի չեմպիոնին, թեկուզ և ընկերական հանդիպման ժամանակ, պետք ա, որ համոզիչ հաղթանակ տանի մակարդակով ավելի ցածր շախմատիստի :

----------


## John

Լևոն Արոնյանը երկրորդ անգամ անընդմեջ դարձավ Ֆիշերի շախմատի չեմպիոն, եզրափակիչում 4.5-3.5 հաշվով հաղթեց հնդիկ գրոսմաստեր Վիշվանաթան Անանդին  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հունաստանում ավարտված եվրոպայի առաջնությունում Հայաստանի Շախմատի կանանց և տաղամարդկանց հավաքականները նվաճել են արծաթե և բրոնզե մեդալներ:
Ինչի կապակցությամբ բոլորիդ շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Տղամարդկանց ընհանուրը միավորները
1. Ռուսաստան - 17 միավ (25); 
2. Հայաստան - 14 (21,5); 
3. Ադրբեջան - 13 (20,5); 
4. Լեհաստան - 12 (21,5); 
5. Ուկրաինա - 12 (21); 
6. Իզրայել - 12 (20,5); 
7. Բուլղարիա - 11 (22); 
8. Սլովենիա - 11 (20,5); 
9. Ֆրանսիա - 11 (20); 
10. Հունգարիա - 11 (20); 
11. Իսպանիա - 11 (19); 
12. Դանիա - 11 (19). 

Կանաց թիմերի միավորները
1. Ռուսաստան - 15 (25); 
2. Լեհաստան - 13 (23,5);
3. Հայաստան - 13 (21); 
4. Ուկրաինա - 12 (22,5); 
5. Վրաստան - 12 (22,5); 
6. Սլովենիա - 12 (20,5); 
7. Հունգարիա - 11 (22,5); 
8. Ռումինիա - 11 (20). 


Շատ ապրեն մերոնք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ֆելո

աբրեն կրողները. հայեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեր :Clapping:

----------


## Mari

Ես  էլ  եմ  շնորհավորում  մեզ  բոլորիս: Հատկապես  ուրախացա  կանանց  հավաքականի  հաջողությամբ,  որովհետև  կուրսեցիս  էլ  է  հավաքականի  կազմում/իսկ  մեր  դասախոսներից  մեկին  անընդհատ  ասա,  որ  Էդ  աղջիկը  Եվրոպայում  Հայաստանն  է  ներկայացնում, հաղթում  է, չէ, *վսյո  տըկի* /մեջբերում  դասախոսի  խոսքից/ բացական  դնում  է :Angry2: /:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Շնորհավոր: 
Հաշվեք մեր տղերքը առաջին տեղ ենք  :Smile: 
Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի 95%-ը հրեա են, այլ ոչ` ռուս  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Շատ խելոք ազգ ենք, նկատել եք?
չէ իրոք աշխարհի ամենախելոք ազգերից ենք , եթե ոչ ամենախելոքը:
էտ չեի ուզում ասեի է.....
Հա...... Շնորհավոր

----------


## Apsara

Հայերը մեկ շախմատի մեկ էլ բռնցքամարտի մեջ են ուժեղ, շատ ուրախ եմ այս մեդալների համար, բայց ինչքան լավ կլիներ, որ հնարավորություն լիներ սպորտի մյուս ճյուղերչն էլ զարգացնել, համոզված եմ որ էլի մեդալներով կվերադառնային մրցույթներից

----------


## Chilly

Մռու մարդը մեռնի ձեր քաղցր ջանին  :Hands Up:  մալադեսսսսսսսսսս

----------


## Dayana

> Հայերը մեկ շախմատի մեկ էլ բռնցքամարտի մեջ են ուժեղ, շատ ուրախ եմ այս մեդալների համար, բայց ինչքան լավ կլիներ, որ հնարավորություն լիներ սպորտի մյուս ճյուղերչն էլ զարգացնել, համոզված եմ որ էլի մեդալներով կվերադառնային մրցույթներից


Ահա , պատկերացրու մոտ ....  հետո մեր ֆուտբոլի հավաքականն  էլ կդառնան աշխարհի չեմպիոն ։  :Blush:  

Ապրեն Շախմատիստները  :Smile:

----------


## Goga

Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ բոլորիս, որովհետև դա մեր հաղթանակն է, մեր ազգի հաղթանակը :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին, որ ևս մեկ անգամ բարձր պահեցին մեր ազգի պատիվը :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Նորություն կա՞։


Աչքիս թեմաները խառնել ես։ :LOL: 
«Շախմատի ծրագիր»

----------


## Ուրվական

Վեյկ-Ան_Զեե-ի գերուժեղ կազմ ունեցող մրցաշարում մեր Լևոն Արոնյանը երկրորդն է առայժմ.

   1. Carlsen    6,5
   2. Aronian    6
   3. Kramnik   5,5
   4. Radjabov  5,5
   5. Adams    5,5
   6. Ivanchuk  5,5
   7. Anand     5,5
   8. Mamedyarov 5
   9. Topalov    5
  10. Leko       5
  11. Polgar     4,5
  12. Van Wely  4,5
  13. Gelfand    3,5
  14. Eljanov    3

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց
Մնում է երեք տուր: Անցնի, էլի, էդ վիկինգին:

http://www.armchess.am/

----------


## Egern.net

դե եթե շարունակի սենց 20 քայլանի ոչ-ոքիներ անել, հաստատ չի անցնի  :Angry2: :

այսօր վերջին ընդմիջումն է, մնաց 3 տուր

----------


## NoemI

Հուսանք  որ կանցնի Մագնուսին ավելի դժվար մրցակիցներ են մնացել քան Արոնյանին, իսկ Մովսեսյանին համարձակվում եմ շնորհաորել :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

Այսօր Արոնյանը փայլուն կերպով *ջարդեց* Լյուկ ՎանՎելիին.... 
առաջարկում եմ ուղղակի նայել պարտիան. http://chesspro.ru/chessonline/onlines/index_601.html

----------


## Egern.net

Հիանալի ավարտվեց 11րդ տուրը: Մրցաշարային աղյուսակը.
*Արոնյան	7*
Ռաջաբով	6.5
Կառլսեն	6.5
Անանդ	6.5
Կրամնիկ	6
Ադամս	6
Իվանչուկ 6
Մամեդյարով	5.5
Տոպալով	5.5
Լեկո	5.5
Պոլգար	4.5
Էլյանով	4
Վան Վելի	4
Գելֆանդ	3.5

ծնունդիս առիթով էր.....

----------


## Սամվել

> ծնունդիս առիթով էր.....


կամ էլ ընտրությունների  :Wink: 

Ամեն դեպքում հալալա Արոնյանին

----------


## NoemI

Արոնյան 7.5
Ռաջաբով 7
Կառլսեն 7.5
Անանդ 7
Կրամնիկ 6
Ադամս 6
Իվանչուկ 6.5
Մամեդյարով 6
Տոպալով 5.5
Լեկո 6
Պոլգար 5.5
Էլյանով 5
Վան Վելի 4.5
Գելֆանդ 4

մնաց վերջին տուրը, որտեղ առաջատարները Արոնյանը կխաղա Պոլգարի հետ, իսկ Կառլսենը Ռաջաբովի

----------


## Egern.net

Երեկ Կառլսենը *սևերով* հաղթեց Կրամնիկին և միավորներով հավասարվեց Արոնյանին:

այս տուրում սպասվում է ևս մեկ շատ կարևոր խաղ. Անանդ-Կրամնիկ.... Եթե Կրամնիկը չպարտվեց, մրցակցությունը առաջին տեղի համար ընթանալու է Արոնյանի, Կառլսենի ու Ռաջաբովի հետ: Ընդ որում, հաստատ անցած տարվա նման 3ը միասին չեն կարողանա հաղթել, մաքսիմում` երկուսը... շատ խճճված է: Տեսնենք.

----------


## salatik

Համաձայնվեք իմ հետ
գեղեցկությունա չէ?

----------


## NoemI

Մնացել է Անանդ-Կրամնիկ խաղը՝ ֆիգուրները հավասար են և ամենայն հավանականությամբ ոչ-ոքի կավարտվի: Արոնյանի և Կարլսենի ունեն 8-միաոր հիմա ինչպես է որոշվելու հաղթողը լրացուցիչ պարտիա է լինելու, թե ինչպես

----------


## salatik

Կարող ենք շնորհավորել միմյանց մեծ հաղթանակի համար
Ա խմբում հաղթող են ճանաճվել Լևոն Արոնյանը և Մագնուս Կարլսենը , իսկ Բ խմբում Սերգեյ Մովսեսյանը:

----------


## NoemI

Քիչ առաջ իմացա, որ լրացուցիչ միաորներով հաղթել է Լեվոն Արոնյանը, աըսպիսով 2-դ տարին անընդմեջ դարցավ այդ մրցաշարի չեմպիոն
*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՈՐ ԼԵՎՈՆ*

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարող ենք շնորհավորել միմյանց մեծ հաղթանակի համար
> Ա խմբում հաղթող են ճանաճվել Լևոն Արոնյանը և Մագնուս Կարլսենը , իսկ Բ խմբում Սերգեյ Մովսեսյանը:





> Քիչ առաջ իմացա, որ լրացուցիչ միաորներով հաղթել է Լեվոն Արոնյանը, աըսպիսով 2-դ տարին անընդմեջ դարցավ այդ մրցաշարի չեմպիոն
> *ՇՆՈՐՀԱՈՐ ԼԵՎՈՆ*


Հալալա տղեքին։
Ի՜նչ շախմատի ֆեդերացիա ունե՜նք  :Rolleyes:  Նախագահով  :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Տիգրան

28.01.2008-ին Լևոն Արոնյանը դարձավ Corus 2008-ի չեմպիոն, դա ոչ պաշտոնական աշխարհի առաջնությունն է…Նրան մասնակցում էին (A խմբում) 14 աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ շախմատիստները, որոնց թվում էր նաև գործող 15-րդ աշխարհի չեմպինո Անանդը…Արոնյանի խաղացած 13 պարտիաներում վաստակել է 8 միավոր 13 հնարավորից, որոնցից շատ կարևոր պարտիաներ են եղել նախ ադրբեջանցի Ռաջաբովի հետ պարտիան, որն ավարտվել է մեր գրոսմաստյերի հաղթանակով, իսկ մյուսը՝ նույնպես ադրբեջանցի Մամեդիարովի հետ, որն ավարտվել է ոչ ոքի, այսինքն այս մրցաշարում Հայաստան - Ադրբեջան մենամարտը ավարտվել է մեր օգտին 1.5-0.5 հաշվով…
Նույն մրցաշարի B խմբում հաղթող է ճանաչվել Սլովակիան ներկայացնող հայազգի գրոսմաստյեր Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը…

Կետցե Լևոն Արոնյանը………

----------


## Egern.net

հիանալի էր, տրամադրությունս լիիիքը բարձրացավ, չնայած մինչև ամսվա վերջ ինտերնետ չունեի, որ միանայի շնորհավորանքներին  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Երևանում սրտի կատվածից հանկարծամահ է եղել հայ ամենահայտնի շախմատիստներից մեկը, Օլիմպիական չեմպիոն 28-ամյա Կարեն Ասրյանը:


Աստված լուսավորի Կարենի հոգին...

----------


## Yevuk

Իսկ տեղյակ եք, որ Հսկաների մրցաշարում Լևոն Արոյանը առաջին տեղը գրավեց, մի հիանալի գեղեցիկ խաղ ցույց տվեց..........շախմատիստները ինձ կհասկանան....... :Cool:

----------


## Egern.net

վերջին տուրում այնտեղ էի, մի 60 հատ ֆոտո եմ արել  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

ներողություն անգլերենի համար... ընկերներցս մեկը ցանցով տեղեկացրեց, ես էլ կայքում գտա պաշտոնական հայտարարությունը.




> Armenian chess player Gevorg Vardanyan (California) scored 7,5 points of 8 and shared the 1st-2nd places in the World Open U2200 Section held in Philadelphia, USA. 195 chess players participated in the tournament.





> Armenian chess player WFM Tatev Abrahamyan will play in the composition of the USA Women's National Team in the Chess Olympiad 2008 in Dresden. This was the decision made by the US Chess Federation.


www.armchess.am

ապրեն իրանք  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ars83

:Hands Up:   :Smile:   :Hands Up: 

Հայաստանցի գրոսմայստեր Լևոն Արոնյանը 8.5 միավորով բացարձակ հաղթող ճանաչվեց ՖԻԴԵ–ի Գրան–պրի մրցաշարում, որն ընթանում էր Սոչիում։ Լևոնն առաջին անգամ էր մասնակցում այս մրցաշարին, որի մրցանակային ֆոնդը կազմում է 162000 եվրո։
Երկրորդ տեղը գրավեց ադրբեջանցի Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը (8 միավոր)։
Երրորդ և չորրորդ տեղերը կիսեցին Գատա Կամսկին (ԱՄՆ) և Վան Յուեն (Չինաստան), որոնք հավաքել էին 7.5 միավոր։

Այսպիսով, մրցաշարային աղյուսակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝

1. Արոնյան Լևոն – 8½, Հայաստան
2. Ռաջաբով Թեյմուր – 8, Ադրբեջան
3-4 Վանգ Յուե – 7½,  Չինաստան 
3-4 Կամսկի Գատա – 7½, ԱՄՆ
5–7 Սվիդլեր Պետեր – 7, Ռուսաստան  
5–7 Յակովենկո Դմիտրի – 7, Ռուսաստան  
5-7 Կարյակին Սերգեյ – 7, Ուկրաինա 
8–9 Իվանչուկ Վասիլի – 6½, Ուկրաինա 
8-9 Հաշիմով Վուգար – 6½, Ադրբեջան 
10–11 Գրիշչուկ Ալեքսանդր – 6, Ռուսաստան 
10-11 Չեպարինով Իվան – 6, Բուլղարիա
12 Գելֆանդ Բորիս – 5½, Իսրայել
13–14 Նավառա Դեյվիդ – 4, Չեխիա 
13–14 Ալ–Մոդյակի Մոհամադ – 4,  Քաթար

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հպարտ եմ  :Smile: 



> Երկրորդ տեղը գրավեց ադրբեջանցի Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը (8 միավոր)։


Հայլուրն, ինչպես միշտ, ցնցում է... ֆոտոներում երևում էր Ադրբեջանի դրոշը, իսկ իրանք, եթե ճչիշտ եմ հիշում, Ռուսաստան ասացին, ես էլ կարծեցի` սխալ ֆոտոներ են դրել...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս…
Հըլը կազմը նայեք…:ճ

----------


## Kuk

Մալադեց Արոնյանին: Հրավառություն նրա պատվին`  :Bux:

----------


## NetX

Ապրի ինքը  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս…
> Հըլը կազմը նայեք…:ճ


Ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում բոլորիս  :Smile: 
Կազմը բավականին ուժեղ էր, պետք է ասել։
Մի պահ Արոնյանը 7-րդն էր մրցաշարային աղյուսակում, իսկ բուլղարացին, Ռաջաբովն ու չինացին գլխավորում էին այն։
Բայց դե, ճտերն աշնանն են հաշվում։ Մեր Լյովիկը վերջին տուրերում հաղթեց (էն նախավերջին հաղթանակը շա՜տ սիրուն էր  :Hands Up: )  ու առաջ անցավ։

----------


## Երվանդ

Շատ ապրի, ապագա աշխարհի չեմպիոննա էէէ բա ինչ գիտեիք :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իսկ Արոնյանի անցկացրած պարտիաները ո՞ր սայթում կարող եմ նայել:

----------


## ars83

> Իսկ Արոնյանի անցկացրած պարտիաները ո՞ր սայթում կարող եմ նայել:


Այստեղ՝ 
http://sochi2008.fide.com/live-games.html

----------


## Երվանդ

www.armchess.am մտի նդեղ հղում կա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> www.armchess.am մտի նդեղ հղում կա





> Այստեղ՝ 
> http://sochi2008.fide.com/live-games.html


ՇԱՏ ՄԵՐՍԻ

----------


## Արշակ

Կեցցե՛ Արոնյանը։ Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս։ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավորում եմ ... Ապրի Արոնյանը...

Հ.Գ. տեղափոխեցի Հայկական շախմատ թեմա... թե չէ մեր լավ շախմատիստները ու իրանց հաղթանակները էնքան շատ են որ բոլորը առանձին թեմայով մնալու չի.. :Cool:

----------


## Monk

Չնայած արդեն երևի մի քիչ ուշացած նորություն է, բայց դե ոչ մեկ չէր դրել այս մասին, իսկ ինֆորմացիան ամեն դեպքում կարևոր է :Blush: 

ՆԻՍ, 27 ՄԱՐՏԻ, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: *Մարտի 26-ին Ֆրանսիայի Նիս քաղաքում ավարտվեց «Ամբեր» միջազգային փառատոնը: 11-րդ փուլում Լեւոն Արոնյանը (Հայաստան) ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Վեսելին Թոփալովի (Բուլղարիա) հետ, վաստակեց 14 միավոր եւ ճանաչվեց մրցաշարի միանձնյա հաղթող:*

2-3-րդ տեղերը 13,5-ական միավորով կիսեցին Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկը (Ռուսաստան) ու Վիշվանաթան Անանդը (Հնդկաստան):

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Hands Up:

----------

*e}|{uka* (27.03.2009), ars83 (27.03.2009), Chilly (30.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (27.03.2009), Yellow Raven (27.03.2009), Ուրվական (27.03.2009), Սամվել (27.03.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չնայած արդեն երևի մի քիչ ուշացած նորություն է, բայց դե ոչ մեկ չէր դրել այս մասին, իսկ ինֆորմացիան ամեն դեպքում կարևոր է
> 
> ՆԻՍ, 27 ՄԱՐՏԻ, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: *Մարտի 26-ին Ֆրանսիայի Նիս քաղաքում ավարտվեց «Ամբեր» միջազգային փառատոնը: 11-րդ փուլում Լեւոն Արոնյանը (Հայաստան) ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Վեսելին Թոփալովի (Բուլղարիա) հետ, վաստակեց 14 միավոր եւ ճանաչվեց մրցաշարի միանձնյա հաղթող:*
> 
> 2-3-րդ տեղերը 13,5-ական միավորով կիսեցին Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկը (Ռուսաստան) ու Վիշվանաթան Անանդը (Հնդկաստան):
> 
> Շնորհավոր բոլորիս


Տղա եմ ասել :Hands Up:

----------

Monk (27.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*Արոնյանը հաղթում է Մամեդյարովին*

Նալչիկում մեկնարկեց ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան-պրի 4-րդ մրցաշարի, որի առաջին տուրում Լեւոն Արոնյանը սեւերով հաղթեց ադրբեջանցի Շաքիրյար Մամեդյարովին:

14 ուժեղագույն գրոսմայստերների մասնակցությամբ մեկնարկած մրցաշարի առաջին տուրում Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սպիտակներով հանդիպեց Ուզբեկստանի ներկայացուցիչ Ռուստամ Կասիմջանովի հետ: Այս պարտիայում գրանցվեց խաղաղ ելք: Ոչ-ոքիով ավարտվեցին նաեւ Ալեքսեեւ-Սվիդլեր, Իվանչուկ-Բաքրո, Կարյակին-Էլյանով, Լեկո-Կամսկի պարտիաները: Իսկ ահա Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը սպիտակներով հաղթեց Բորիս Գելֆանդին:

Այպսիով 1-ին տուրից հետո մրցաշարային աղյուսակը 1-ական միավորով գլխավորում են Լեւոն Արոնյանը եւ Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը:

_ a1+_

----------

Monk (16.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.04.2009), Լուսաբեր (16.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

*Հայկական ոչ-ոքի տեղի չունեցավ*

Շախմատի Հայաստանի հավաքականի առաջատարներ Լեւոն Արոնյանը եւ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը Նալչիկում ընթացող ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան-պրի մրցաշարի 2-րդ տուրում մրցեցին իրար հետ:

Հայ շախմատիստների մրցամարտում հավանական էր համարվում ոչ-ոքին: Այդ կարծիքին էին նաեւ պարտիայից առաջ խաղադրույքներ ընդունող բուքմեյքերները, սակայն Արոնյանը հաղթեց Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանին` տոնելով 2-րդ անընդմեջ հաղթանակը:

Առաջին տուրում Լեւոնը հաղթել էր ադրբեջանցի Շաքիրյար Մամեդյարովին եւ այժմ 2 միավորով գլխավորում է մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: 1.5-ական միավոր են վաստակել Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը եւ Պյոտր Սվիդլերը: Սվիդլերն այս տուրում պարտության մատնեց մրցաշարի ֆավորիտներից մեկին` Վասիլի Իվանչուկին:

2-րդ տուրի Էլյանով-Գրիշչուկ, Կամսկի-Բաքրո, Կասիմջանով-Կարյակին, Լեկո-Մամեդյարով եւ Գելֆանդ-Ալեքսեեւ պարտիաներում գրանցվեց խաղաղ ելք:

_a1+_

----------


## Երվանդ

Նալչիկում ավարտվեց ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի հերթական մրցաշարը, որտեղ փայլուն հանդես եկան Հայաստանը ներկայացնող շախմատիստները։

Լևոն Արոնյանը վերջին տուրում պարտավոր էր սպիտակ ֆիգուրներով հաղթանակ տանել հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոյի նկատմամբ՝ առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար։

Դիտարժան պարտիայում մեր գրոսմայստերը դրսևորեց իր լավագույն որակները՝ ստիպելով մրցակցին անձնատուր լինել 54-րդ քայլին։ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող մեկ այլ շախմատիստ՝ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սև ֆիգուրներով հաղթեց Պավել Էլյանովին և, վաստակելով 7,5 միավոր, հավասարվեց Պետեր Լեկոյին՝ վերջինիս հետ կիսելով երկրորդ–երրորդ տեղերը։ Թեև լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով Լեկոն զբաղեցրեց երկրորդ տեղը, սակայն երկու շախմատիստներն էլ հավասար միավորներ կստանան ՖԻԴԵ–ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի ընդհանուր աղյուսակում։
tert.am
Թե Արոնյանի թե Հակոբյանի վերջի տուրի պարտիաները շաաատ սիրուն էին :Hands Up:

----------

Chilly (30.04.2009), Monk (30.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (30.04.2009), Ձայնալար (30.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նալչիկում ավարտվեց ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի հերթական մրցաշարը, որտեղ փայլուն հանդես եկան Հայաստանը ներկայացնող շախմատիստները։
> 
> Լևոն Արոնյանը վերջին տուրում պարտավոր էր սպիտակ ֆիգուրներով հաղթանակ տանել հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոյի նկատմամբ՝ առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար։
> 
> Դիտարժան պարտիայում մեր գրոսմայստերը դրսևորեց իր լավագույն որակները՝ ստիպելով մրցակցին անձնատուր լինել 54-րդ քայլին։ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող մեկ այլ շախմատիստ՝ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սև ֆիգուրներով հաղթեց Պավել Էլյանովին և, վաստակելով 7,5 միավոր, հավասարվեց Պետեր Լեկոյին՝ վերջինիս հետ կիսելով երկրորդ–երրորդ տեղերը։ Թեև լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով Լեկոն զբաղեցրեց երկրորդ տեղը, սակայն երկու շախմատիստներն էլ հավասար միավորներ կստանան ՖԻԴԵ–ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի ընդհանուր աղյուսակում։
> tert.am
> Թե Արոնյանի թե Հակոբյանի վերջի տուրի պարտիաները շաաատ սիրուն էին


Էտ էլ հո ֆուտբոլ չի, որ ծուռ տշենք :Jpit: 
Ապրեն մերոնք :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նալչիկում ավարտվեց ՖԻԴԵ-ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի հերթական մրցաշարը, որտեղ փայլուն հանդես եկան Հայաստանը ներկայացնող շախմատիստները։
> 
> Լևոն Արոնյանը վերջին տուրում պարտավոր էր սպիտակ ֆիգուրներով հաղթանակ տանել հունգարացի Պետեր Լեկոյի նկատմամբ՝ առաջին տեղը զբաղեցնելու համար։
> 
> Դիտարժան պարտիայում մեր գրոսմայստերը դրսևորեց իր լավագույն որակները՝ ստիպելով մրցակցին անձնատուր լինել 54-րդ քայլին։ Հայաստանը ներկայացնող մեկ այլ շախմատիստ՝ Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը սև ֆիգուրներով հաղթեց Պավել Էլյանովին և, վաստակելով 7,5 միավոր, հավասարվեց Պետեր Լեկոյին՝ վերջինիս հետ կիսելով երկրորդ–երրորդ տեղերը։ Թեև լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով Լեկոն զբաղեցրեց երկրորդ տեղը, սակայն երկու շախմատիստներն էլ հավասար միավորներ կստանան ՖԻԴԵ–ի Գրան–Պրի շարքի ընդհանուր աղյուսակում։
> tert.am
> Թե Արոնյանի թե Հակոբյանի վերջի տուրի պարտիաները շաաատ սիրուն էին


Ապրեն մերոնք :Hands Up:  Փաստորեն Արոնյանը լուրջ հայտ ներկայացրեց հաղթելու Գրան-Պրիի մրցաշարում,քանի որ իր առաջին Գրան-Պրիում էլ էր հաղթել ու հիմա պետքա որ ունենա մաքսիմում` 360 միավոր:
Ամեն շախմատիստ 4 Գրան-Պրիիա մասնակցում ու հաշվարկվումա դրանցից լավագույն 3-ը,մնումա Արոնյանը մյուս 2-ից գոնե մեկում հաջող ելույթ ունենա :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապրեն մերոնք Փաստորեն Արոնյանը լուրջ հայտ ներկայացրեց հաղթելու Գրան-Պրիի մրցաշարում,քանի որ իր առաջին Գրան-Պրիում էլ էր հաղթել ու հիմա պետքա որ ունենա մաքսիմում` 360 միավոր:
> Ամեն շախմատիստ 4 Գրան-Պրիիա մասնակցում ու հաշվարկվումա դրանցից լավագույն 3-ը,մնումա Արոնյանը մյուս 2-ից գոնե մեկում հաջող ելույթ ունենա
> Շնորհավորում եմ


Այ էս մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այ էս մասին մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն էլի


Ընդհանուր 6 Գրան-Պրիի մրցումա տեղի ունենում... Յուրաքանչյուր մասնակից մասնակցումա 4 մրցման ու հաշվարկվումա իրա լավագույն 3 արդյունքները... 
6 Գրան-Պրիների արդյունքում հաղթողը իրավունքա ստանում խաղալ աշխարհի գավաթակրի հաղթողի հետ ու էդ մրցամարտի հաղթողն էլ վիճարկումա աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը չեմպիոնի հետ :Smile:  Ես սենց գիտեմ համենայն դեպս :Wink: 

Իսկ Արոնյանը 2 մրցմանա մասնակցել ու երկուսում էլ հաղթելա,ունի 100 տոկոսանոց ցուցանիշ,մնումա մյուս մրցումներից գոնե մեկում հաջող ելույթ ունենա ու պրծ :Smile:

----------

Morpheus_NS (01.05.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Սերբիայի Նովի Սադ քաղաքում տեղի ունեցավ Եվրոպայի տղամարդկանց և կանանց թիմային առաջնությունների բացման արարողությունը: Այսօր մասնակից հավաքականները կսկսեն իրենց ելույթները:

Տղամարդկանց պայքարում Հայաստանի հավաքականը մեկնարկային տուրում մրցելու է Դանիայի հետ, որն իր վարկանիշով 22-րդն է մրցաշարում:

Կանայք ելույթները սկսում են Իտալիայի հետ մրցավեճով: 2 դեպքում էլ բացահայտ ֆավորիտները մեր հավաքականներն են:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ՖԻՖԱ-ն երեկ հայտարարել է ամենագեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակին մրցանակ շնորհելու որոշման մասին, հաղորդում է Associated Press գործակալությունը:

----------


## ministr

> Սերբիայի Նովի Սադ քաղաքում տեղի ունեցավ Եվրոպայի տղամարդկանց և կանանց թիմային առաջնությունների բացման արարողությունը: Այսօր մասնակից հավաքականները կսկսեն իրենց ելույթները:
> 
> Տղամարդկանց պայքարում Հայաստանի հավաքականը մեկնարկային տուրում մրցելու է Դանիայի հետ, որն իր վարկանիշով 22-րդն է մրցաշարում:
> 
> Կանայք ելույթները սկսում են Իտալիայի հետ մրցավեճով: 2 դեպքում էլ բացահայտ ֆավորիտները մեր հավաքականներն են:


Ֆավորիտը որ մենք ենք էդ լավա, բայց որ սպորտից?  :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (23.10.2009), Surveyr (23.10.2009), Ձայնալար (23.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ֆավորիտը որ մենք ենք էդ լավա, բայց որ սպորտից?


Ոնց մտածում եմ շախմատնա, ուրիշ բան չի կարա լինի :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ֆավորիտը որ մենք ենք էդ լավա, բայց որ սպորտից?


շախմատի մասինա խոսքը

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Հայաստանի շախմատի կանանց հավաքականը Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնությունում, որն անցկացվում է սերբական Նովի Սադ քաղաքում, առաջին տուրում 2,5:1,5 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց Իտալիայի թիմին: Օլգա Զիմինայի նկատմամբ Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանի տարած հաղթանակն այս պայքարում վճռորոշ եղավ: Մյուս երեք շախմատիստուհիները` Էլինա Դանիելյանը, Լիլիթ Գալոյանը և Նելլի Աղինյանը, համապատասխանաբար ոչ-ոքի արձանագրեցին Ելենա Սեդինայի, Մարինա Բրունելլոյի և Էլեոնորա Ամբրոսիի հետ պարտիաներում: Այսպիսով` մեր թիմը 1-ին տուրից հետո իր ակտիվում 2 միավոր ունի և 12 այլ թիմերի հետ միասին ընթանում է առաջատարների խմբում: 
Հաջորդ տուրում, որը կկայանա այսօր, մեր շախմատիստուհիները կմրցակցեն Սլովենիայի ընտրանու հետ: 

Օլգա Զիմինա-Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան 0:1 

Էլինա Դանիելյան-Ելենա Սեդինա 0,5:0,5 

Լիլիթ Գալոյան-Մարինա Բրունելլո 0,5:0,5 

Էլեոնորա Ամբրոսի-Նելլի Աղինյան 0,5:0,5
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Սերբական Նովի Սադ քաղաքում կայացել է Եվրոպայի շախմատի 17-րդ թիմային առաջնությունը: Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը մեկնարկային տուրում 3:1 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց Դանիայի թիմին: Արման Փաշիկյանն ու Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանն առավելության հասան համապատասխանաբար Լաս Սչանդորֆի և Վանգ Յակոբ Գլուդի նկատմամբ: Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն ու Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը ոչ-ոքի խաղացին Բո Լարս Հանսենի և Բերգ Սունե Հանսենի հետ: 
Այսպիսով` մեկնարկային տուրից հետո 17 հավաքականներ 2-ական միավորով գլխավորում են մրցաշարային աղյուսակը: Նրանց թվում է նաև մրցաշարի ֆավորիտներից մեկը` Ադրբեջանի հավաքականը: Հաղթողի կոչման մյուս հավակնորդը` Ռուսաստանի թիմը, 2:2 հաշվով ոչ-ոքի արձանագրեց Խորվաթիայի ընտրանու հետ մրցակցությունում: Ֆավորիտների թվում, ինչպես միշտ, նաև Հայաստանի հավաքականն է: 
Ավելացնենք, որ այսօր տեղի ունենալիք 2-րդ տուրում մեր ազգային թիմի մրցակիցն է Ռումինիայի հավաքականը: 

*1-ին տուր. Դանիա-Հայաստան 1:3* 

Բո Լարս Հանսեն-Վլադիմիր Հակոբյան 0,5:0,5 

Գաբրիել Սարգսյան-Բերգ Սունե Հանսեն 0,5:0,5 

Լարս Սչանդորֆ-Արման Փաշիկյան 0:1 

Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյան- Վանգ Յակոբ Գլուդ 1:0

----------


## AMzone

Այսօր Նովի Սադում անցկացվող Եվրոպայի շախմատի առաջնության 7-րդ տուրում Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը մրցեց առաջատարի` Ադրբեջանի ընտրանու հետ:

Առաջին խաղատախտակին հանդես եկող Լևոն Արոնյանը սևերով շատ արագ, 19-րդ քայլին ոչ-ոքի խաղաց Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովի հետ: Երկրորդ խաղատախտակին նույն արդյունքը գրանցեցին Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանն ու Վուգար Գաշիմովը: Մեր գրոսմայստերը խաղում էր սպիտակներով, իսկ պարտիան ավարտվեց 46-րդ քայլին:

Իսկ ահա Գադիր Հուսեյնով – Գաբրիել Սարգսյան և Տիգրան Պետրոսյան-Շահրիյար Մամեդյարով պարտիաները երկար ընթացք ունեցան: Սարգսյանը սև ֆիգուրներով կարողացավ պարտության մատնել Գադիր Գուսեյնովին: Հայ գրոսմայստերը վերջնախաղում զինվորի առավելություն ստացավ և մրցակիցը հանձնվեց 70-րդ քայլին:

Չորրորդ խաղատախտակին Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը նույնպես մեկ զինվորի առավելություն ուներ, սակայն նա ոչ-ոքի արդյունք գրանցեց Շահրիյար Մամեդյարովի հետ պայքարում` պաշտոնապես ամրագրելով մեր թիմի հաղթանակը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ մեկ տարի առաջ շախմատային օլիմպիադայի ժամանակ Հայաստանի հավաքականը նույնպես պարտության մատնեց ադրբեջանցիներին 2,5:1,5 հաշվով: Այն ժամանակ Մամեդյարովին հաղթեց Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը:

Այս հաղթանակից հետո Հայաստանի ընտրանին հավասարվեց ադրբեջանցիներին: Նույնքան 11 միավոր է վաստակել նաև Ռուսաստանի ընտրանին, որն այսօր հաղթեց վրացիներին:

Լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով ռուսներն առայժմ առաջինն են, Հայաստանը` երկրորդը, իսկ Ադրբեջանի հավաքականը հանգրվանել է երրորդ տեղում:

Tert.am

----------

Chilly (29.10.2009), davidus (29.10.2009), zanazan (29.10.2009)

----------


## zanazan

Եթե չեմ սխալվում Հայաստանը առայժմ 3-րդն է, ոչ թե 2-րդը. ազեռները 2-նեն, ռսները 1-ինը.
Հույսուվ եմ , նույնիսկ վստահ , որ այսօր ամեն ինչ կփոխվի մեր օգտին..

----------


## yerevanci

*Խորվաթիայի Ռիեկա քաղաքում կմեկնարկեն Եվրոպայի տղամարդկանց և կանանց առաջնությունները*



Այսօր խորվաթական Ռիեկա քաղաքում կմեկնարկեն Եվրոպայի շախմատի տղամարդկանց և կանանց անհատական առաջնությունները, որոնց կմասնակցեն Հայաստանի 18 ներկայացուցիչներ: Խոսքը Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի, Արման Փաշիկյանի, Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանի, Զավեն Անդրիասյանի, Հրանտ Մելքումյանի, Արտաշես Մինասյանի, Ավետիք Գրիգորյանի, Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանի, Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանի, Դավիթ Պետրոսյանի, Վահե Բաղդասարյանի, Վլադիմիր Պողոսյանի, Լիլիթ Մկրտչյանի, Էլինա Դանիելյանի, Լիլիթ Գալոյանի, Նելլի Աղինյանի և Անահիտ Խառատյանի մասին է:
Եվրոպայի առաջնությունների մասնակիցների թվում կլինեն նաև սփյուռքահայ շախմատիստներ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը (Սլովակիա), Դավիթ Հարությունյանը (Վրաստան), Սերգեյ Գրիգորյանցը (Ռուսաստան), Էլմիրա Սկրիպչենկոն (Ֆրանսիա) և Եվգենյա Դոլուխանովան (Ուկրաինա):

----------

Venus (08.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Խառը վիճակ*



Խորվաթիայի Ռիեկա քաղաքում ընթանում են շախմատի Եվրոպայի տղամարդկանց ու կանանց անհատական առաջնությունները: Կայացած 2 տուրերից հետո տղամարդկանց մրցաշարում 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք են ցույց տվել 53 շախմատիստներ, որոնց թվում են հայաստանցիներ Հրանտ Մելքումյանը, Ավետիք Գրիգորյանն ու Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը: Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Արման Փաշիկյանը, Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանը, Արտաշես Մինասյանը, Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանը եւ Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը հավաքել են 1,5-ական միավոր: Կանանց մրցաշարում առայժմ 2-ական միավոր են վաստակել 17 շախմատիստներ: Հայ շախմատիստուհիներից լավագույնը 2 տուրից հետո Էլինա Դանիելյանի ու Լիլիթ Գալոյանի ցուցանիշն է` 1,5-ական միավոր:

----------

Gayl (11.03.2010), Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Լևոն Արոնյանի մեկնարկն անհաջող էր*



Ֆրանսիական Նիցցայում մեկնարկել է «կույր» և արագ շախմատի «Ամբեր» մրցաշարը, որին մասնակցում է նաև Լևոն Արոնյանը: Առաջին տուրում հայ գրոսմայստերն արագ շախմատում պարտության մատնեց Սերգեյ Կարյակինին, իսկ «կույր» շախմատում զիջեց նրան: 2-րդ տուրում Լևոնի մրցակիցը նորվեգացի Մագնուս Կառլսենն էր: Ցավոք, երկու պարտիայում էլ նա զիջեց իր երիտասարդ գործընկերոջը: Այժմ Լևոնը «կույր» շախմատի տարբերակով մրցաշարային աղյուսակում 0 միավորով Լենյեր Դոմինգեսի հետ բաժանում է 11-12-րդ հորիզոնականները: Իսկ ահա արագ շախմատում նա իր ակտիվում 1 միավոր ունի և հանգրվանել է 8-րդ տեղում:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ, հայ շախմատիստը վաստակել է 1 միավոր և Լենյեր Դոմինգեսի հետ հայտնվել է մրցաշարային աղյուսակի հատակում, ինչը, համաձայնեք, անսովոր պատկեր է:
Ավելացնենք, որ 2-րդ տուրից հետո 3-ական միավորով աղյուսակը գլխավորում են Վասիլի Իվանչուկն ու Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյովը: Նրանց 2,5-ական միավորով հաջորդում են Պյոտր Սվիդլերն ու Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկը:

*«Կույր» շախմատ*

*1-ին տուր. Սերգեյ Կարյակին-Լևոն Արոնյան 1:0*

1. e4 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. Bb5 Nf6 4. d3 d6 5. O-O a6 6. Bxc6+ bxc6 7. d4 exd4 8. Nxd4 Bd7 9. Qf3 c5 10. Nf5 Bxf5 11. exf5 Rb8 12. g4 h6 13. h4 Be7 14. g5 hxg5 15. hxg5 Nh7 16. Re1 O-O 17. g6 fxg6 18. Qd5+ Kh8 19. fxg6 Bg5 20. Qh1 Bh4 21. Re4 Qf6 22. Qxh4 Qxg6+ 23. Qg4 Qf6 24. Qg3 d5 25. Rf4 Qe6 26. Nc3 Rxf4 27. Bxf4 Rb4 28. a3 Rc4 29. b3 Rd4 30. Qe3 Qg4+ 31. Bg3 Ng5 32. Kf1 Qh3+ 33. Ke2 Ne4 34. Re1 Qh5+ 35. Kf1 Qh1+ 36. Ke2 Nxc3+ 37. Qxc3 Re4+ 38. Kd1 Rxe1+ 39. Qxe1 Qf3+ 40. Qe2 Qh1+ 41. Kd2 d4 42. Qxa6 1:0:

*2-րդ տուր. Լևոն Արոնյան-Մագնուս Կառլսեն 0:1*

1. Nf3 Nf6 2. c4 g6 3. Nc3 Bg7 4. e4 d6 5. d4 O-O 6. Be2 e5 7. O-O Nc6 8. d5 Ne7 9. Ne1 Nd7 10. Nd3 f5 11. Bd2 Nf6 12. f3 Kh8 13. g4 c6 14. Kg2 b5 15. b3 a5 16. Nf2 b4 17. Na4 Bb7 18. Rc1 fxe4 19. fxe4 cxd5 20. exd5 Nexd5 21. cxd5 Nxd5 22. Kg1 e4 23. Nxe4 Bd4+ 24. Rf2 Rxf2 25. Nxf2 Qh4 26. Qe1 Rf8 27. Bf3 Rxf3 28. Qe4 Qxf2+ 0:1:


*Արագ շախմատ

1-ին տուր. Լևոն Արոնյան-Սերգեյ Կարյակին 1:0*

1. d4 Nf6 2. c4 e6 3. Nc3 Bb4 4. e3 O-O 5. Bd3 d5 6. Nf3 c5 7. O-O dxc4 8. Bxc4 Nbd7 9. a3 cxd4 10. axb4 dxc3 11. bxc3 Qc7 12. Be2 Nd5 13. Ba3 Qxc3 14. Qb1 Qf6 15. Bd3 h6 16. b5 Rd8 17. Bb2 Qe7 18. Ra4 b6 19. Bh7+ Kh8 20. Rh4 N7f6 21. Ne5 Bd7 22. Ba3 Qe8 23. Bd3 Rac8 24. Qb2 Kg8 25. h3 Rc3 26. Rd1 Rdc8 27. Rd4 Rxd3 28. R1xd3 Bxb5 29. Rd2 a6 30. Ng4 Nxg4 31. Rxg4 f6 32. Rxd5 exd5 33. Qxf6 Qd7 34. Rxg7+ Qxg7 35. Qe6+ Kh7 36. Qf5+ Qg6 37. Qxc8 Qc6 38. Qd8 Qe6 39. Bb2 a5 40. Qh8+ Kg6 41. Qg7+ Kf5 42. Qg4+ 1:0:

*2-րդ տուր. Մագնուս Կառլսեն-Լևոն Արոնյան 1:0*

1. e4 e5 2. Nf3 Nc6 3. Nc3 Nf6 4. Bb5 Bd6 5. O-O O-O 6. d3 Re8 7. Re1 a6 8. Bc4 Na5 9. a3 Nxc4 10. dxc4 h6 11. h3 Bc5 12. Be3 Bxe3 13. Rxe3 d6 14. Qd2 Be6 15. b3 Nd7 16. Rd1 Rf8 17. Qe2 b6 18. Ne1 Nc5 19. Nd3 Nxd3 20. cxd3 b5 21. d4 exd4 22. Rxd4 bxc4 23. bxc4 Qf6 24. Rd1 Rab8 25. Nd5 Bxd5 26. cxd5 Rb2 27. Qf3 Qxf3 28. Rxf3 Re2 29. Rd4 Rc2 30. Ra4 Ra8 31. g4 c5 32. dxc6 Rxc6 33. Rb4 Rac8 34. Rd3 Rc3 35. Rbd4 R8c4 36. Rxc4 Rxd3 37. Ra4 Rxh3 38. Rxa6 g6 39. Kg2 Rd3 40. a4 Ra3 41. f3 Kg7 42. Kg3 Ra2 43. a5 Ra3 44. Ra8 Kf6 45. a6 Ke7 46. a7 Ra2 47. f4 Ra3+ 48. Kf2 Kf6 49. Ke2 Kg7 50. Kd2 h5 51. g5 h4 52. Ke2 h3 53. Kf2 Ra2+ 54. Kg1 Rg2+ 55. Kh1 Ra2 56. f5 Kh7 57. f6 h2 58. Rf8 Rxa7 59. Kxh2 Rb7 60. Kg3 Ra7 61. Kf4 Rb7 62. Ke3 Ra7 63. Kd4 Rc7 64. Re8 Ra7 65. Kd5 Ra5+ 66. Kxd6 Ra6+ 67. Ke7 Ra7+ 68. Kf8 1:0:

*aysor.am*

----------


## yerevanci

*Արոնյանի առաջին հաղթանակը Նիցցայում*



Հայ գրոսմայստեր Լեւոն Արոնյանը վստահ հաղթանակ է տարել հոլանդացի գրոսմայստեր Յան Սմիթսի նկատմամբ՝ ֆրանսիական Նիցցա քաղաքում ընթացող շախմատի «Ամբեր» մրցաշարի 3-րդ տուրում՝ կույր եւ արագ շախմատներում:
Լեւոնը մրցակցին հաղթել է 2:0 հաշվով:
Իսկ մրցաշարում առաջատար է դարձել ուկրաինացի Վասիլի Իվանչուկը, որը հաղթել է ռուսաստանցի Սերգեյ Կարյակինին (1,5:0,5):
4-ական միավոր ունեն Ռուսլան Պոնոմարյովը, որը կրկնակի ոչ ոքի է խաղացել կուբացի Դոմինգեսի, աշխարհի նախկին չեմպիոն Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկը, որը հաղթել է ադրբեջանցի Վուղար Հաշիմովին, եւ նորվեգացի Մագնուս Կառլսենը, որը հաղթել է Պյոտր Սվիդլերին 2:0 հաշվով: Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկի եւ Բորիս Գելֆանդի մրցամարտն ավարտվել է ոչ-ոքի:
3 տուրերից հետո մրշարային աղյուսակն այսպիսին է՝ Իվանչուկ-4,5, Պոնոմարյով, Կրամնիկ, Կառլսեն- 4-ական, Գրիշչուկ, Գելֆանդ, Արոնյան-3-ական, Սվիդլեր, Կարյակին- 2,5-ական, Հաշիմով, Դոմինգես- 2-ական, Սմիթս-1,5:

*news.am*

----------

Venus (20.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*9-րդ տեղում*



Ֆրանսիա Նիս քաղաքում ավարտվեց 12 հանրահայտ գրոսմայստերների մասնակցությամբ շախմատային մրցաշարը, ուր մասնակիցները մրցեցին «արագ» եւ «կույր» ձեւերում: 216 հազար եվրո մրցանակային հիմնադրամով «Ամբեր» կոչվող մրցաշարի հաղթողներ դարձան նորվեգացի Մագնուս Կառլսենը եւ ուկրաինացի Վասիլի Իվանչուկը, ովքեր հավաքեցին 14.5-ական միավոր£ Հետաքրքիր է« որ 20-ամյա Կառլսենը 6 պարտություն է կրել մրցաշարում« իսկ 40-ամյա Վասիլի Իվանչուկը ոչ մի պարտություն չի կրել£ Ընդ որում, դեռ առաջին տուրում Իվանչուկը Կառլսենին հաղթել էր թե՛ «արագ»« թե՛ «կույր» պարտիաներում£ Բայց ահա մրցաշարում տարած հաղթանակների քանակով` 13, Կառլսենն ի վերջո կարողացավ հաղթողի դափնին կիսել Իվանչուկի հետ: Չափազանց անհաջող հանդես եկավ «Ամբերի» նախորդ 2 տարիների հաղթող Լեւոն Արոնյանը` ընդհանուր հաշվարկում 9-րդ տեղ: Արոնյանը «կույր» շախմատում 4 հաղթանակ տոնեց, բայց պարտվեց 5-ում եւ, հավաքելով 5 միավոր, այս ձեւում զբաղեցրեց 9-րդ հորիզոնականը: Փոքր-ինչ ավելի լավ է Լեւոնի ցուցանիշը «արագ» շախմատում. 4 հաղթանակ, 3 պարտություն եւ 7-րդ տեղ:
*
armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> *Տիգրան Ղարամյանի հաղթանակը*
> 
> Գրոսմայստեր Տիգրան Ղարամյանը Ֆրանսիայի Լիլ քաղաքում ավարտված մրցաշարում 9 հնարավորից վաստակեց 7 միավոր և նվաճեց առաջին մրցանակը: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում են Հայաստանի շախմատի ֆեդերացիայից, այդ մրցաշարին մասնակցել են 142 շախմատիստներ:


Աղբյուր

----------

Ambrosine (14.04.2010), ars83 (14.04.2010), Yevuk (14.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական:* *«Հայկական շախմատ» և «Մեր շախմատիստները կրկին մեդալակիր են» թեմաները միացվում են:*

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.04.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Երեկ Ռուսաստանի մայրաքաղաք Մոսկվայում ավարտվեց Միխայիլ Տալի 5-րդ հուշամրցաշարը, որը մասնակիցների միջին 2757 վարկանիշով բավական բարձր՝ 21-րդ կարգի էր: Մասնակիցներն էին՝
1. Լևոն Արոնյան (Հայաստան) - 2801
2. Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2791
3. Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկ (Ռուսաստան) - 2771
4. Շահրիար Մամեդյարով (Ադրբեջան) - 2763
5. Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան) - 2760
6. Պավել Էլյանով (Ուկրաինա) - 2742
7. Բորիս Գելֆանդ (Իսրայել) - 2741
8. Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ) - 2741
9. Ալեքսեյ Շիրով (Իսպանիա) - 2735
10. Վանգ Հաո (Չինաստան) - 2727
Արոնյանը եւ Կարյակինը 9 հնարավորից վաստակեցին 5,5-ական միավոր: Բացարձակ հավասար էին նաեւ նրանց լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշները (Զոնեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցները` 23,75-ական): 5,5 միավոր էր վաստակել նաեւ Շահրիյար Մամեդյարովը, բայց նա հետ մնաց լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով (Զոնեբորն-Բերգերի գործակիցը` 23,25) եւ գրավեց երրորդ տեղը: 
Մասնակիցների վերջնական դասավորությունը.
1. Արոնյան 	5½  
2. Կարյակին 	5½  
3. Մամեդյարով 5½  
4. Գրիշչուկ 	 5
5. Նակամուրա 	5
6. Վան Հաո	5
7. Կրամնիկ 	4½ 
8. Գելֆանդ 	3½ 
9. Շիրով 	        3
10. Էլյանով 	2½ 

Ըստ էության մի շնչով անցկացրած փայլուն առաջնությունից հետո Արոնյանն իր վարկանիշն ավելացրեց 4 կետով: Նոյեմբերի 15-ի ՖԻԴԵ-ի դասակարգմամբ շախմատիստների դասակարգման առաջին եռյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.
1. Մագնուս Կարլսեն - 2812,0
2. Վիշվանաթան Անանդ - 2808,4
3. Լեւոն Արոնյան - 2805,1
Լեւոն Արոնյանը նաև կմասնակցի նոյեմբերի 16-18-ը Մոսկվայում անցկացվելիք աշխարհի կայծակնային խաղի առաջնությանը: Մրցաշարին կմասնակցեն 20 գրոսմայստերներ, այդ թվում` Տալի հուշամրցաշարի բոլոր մասնակիցները, բացառությամբ Շիրովի: Նրանց կավելանան նախնական մրցաշարի հաղթողները եւ անհատապես հրավիրված մի քանի առաջատար գրոսմայստերներ: Մասնավորապես, ելույթ կունենան Կարլսենը, Պոնոմարյովը, Ռաջաբովը, Ս. Մովսիսյանը:
Հաջողություն ու նորանոր հաղթանակներ մաղթենք մեր առաջատար շախմատիստին: :Wink: 





*Աղբյուրը*

----------

Ambrosine (16.11.2010), AniwaR (15.11.2010), einnA (15.11.2010), Gayl (15.11.2010), Monk (16.11.2010), Yevuk (16.11.2010), Երվանդ (04.12.2010), Ձայնալար (15.11.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

*Լեւոն Արոնյանը Մոսկվայում ավարտված աշխարհի կայծակնային խաղի առաջնությունում փայլուն ոճով նվաճեց առաջին մրցանակը եւ հռչակվեց աշխարհի չեմպիոն:*

Այսպիսով, տաղանդավոր հայ գրոսմայստերը աշխարհի կայծակնային խաղի չեմպիոնի կոչումը ավելացրեց իր մյուս բարձրագույն տիտղոսներին` համաշխարհային օլիմպիադաների կրկնակի չեմպիոն, աշխարհի գավաթակիր, աշխարհի արագ շախմատի չեմպիոն, աշխարհի չեմպիոն` Ֆիշերի շախմատի վարկածով, Գրան պրիի եւ Մեծ սաղավարտի հաղթող:

Մեր ջերմ շնորհավորանքները հայկական շախմատի առաջատարին:

Մասնակիցների վերջնական դասավորությունը (38 տուրից հետո)
Տեղ 	        Անուն 	       Միավոր
1. 		Արոնյան 	24.5
2. 		Ռաջաբով 	24
3. 		Կարլսեն 	23.5
4. 		Գելֆանդ 	21.5
5. 		Նակամուրա 	21.5
6. 		Կարյակին 	20.5
7. 		Կրամնիկ 	20.5
8. 		Մամեդյարով 	19.5
9. 		Սվիդլեր 	19.5
10. 		Էլյանով 	19
11. 		Գրիշչուկ 	19
12. 		Մամեդով 	18
13. 		Նեպոմնյաշչի 	18
14. 		Վաշիե-Լագրավ 	18
15. 		Մովսիսյան  	17.5
16. 		Անդրեյկին 	17.5
17. 		Գրաչեւ 	16.5
18. 		Սավչենկո 	15.5
19. 		Կարուանա 	13.5
20. 		Պոնոմարյով 	12.5

Աղբյուրը՝ http://armchess.am/

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս:  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (18.11.2010), Ambrosine (18.11.2010), einnA (19.11.2010), Gayl (18.11.2010), matlev (04.12.2010), Monk (18.11.2010), Moonwalker (18.11.2010), Yevuk (19.11.2010), Երվանդ (04.12.2010), Ձայնալար (18.11.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս  :Yahoo: 
Արոնյանի մարզավիճակը ուղղակի աներևակայելի է: Հուսանք, մինչև մյուս տարվա գարուն՝ աշխարհի չեմպիոնի կոչման հավակնորդների մրցաշարը, կշարունակի նոր տեմպերով: Սպասենք FIDE-ի նոր վարկանշային աղյուսակին: Կարծում եմ մեզ հաճելի նորություն պիտի որ սպասի :Think: : Այսօր ռուսալեզու շախմատային ֆորումներից մեկում հաղթանակից հետո ստացածս շնորհավորանքներն ու մեր ազգին ուղղված լավ խոսքերը (այդ թվում նաև ադրբեջանցիների կողմից :Shok: ) մեջս մի անզուսպ հպարտություն առաջացրին:Հպարտ եմ, որ հայ եմ, որ Լևոնի հայրենակիցն եմ: Եվս մի անգամ շնորհավոր :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2010), einnA (19.11.2010), Monk (18.11.2010), Yevuk (19.11.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հայաստանի հավաքականը Թուրքիայի Բուրդուր քաղաքում դարձավ  մինչև 16 պատանիների համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոն:*  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

Հրաշալի հանդես եկած հայ շախմատիստները, անկախ վերջին տուրի արդյունքներից, ապահովեցին առաջին մրցանակը: 
Հայաստանը երկրորդ անգամ է նվաճում պատանիների համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը: 1998 թվականին նույնպիսի տպավորիչ հաջողության հասել է մեր հավաքականը, որի կազմում հանդես էին գալիս ապագա հռչակավոր գրոսմայստերներ Լեւոն Արոնյանը, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը, Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանը եւ Վարուժան Հակոբյանը: 
Մեր ջերմ շնորհավորանքները հայ պատանի շախմատիստներին` այս նոր փայլուն նվաճման կապակցությամբ: 
Ներկա պահին լավագույն եռյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը՝
1.	Հայաստան	28½
2.	Ռուսաստան	24½
3.	Հնդկաստան	24
Սա էլ մեր հերոսները, մեր շախմատի վաղվա օրը  :Love: 

Կարեն Հ. Գրիգորյան

Ռոբերտ Աղասարյան

Հովհաննես Գաբուզյան

Դավիթ Շահինյան

Տիգրան Ս. Պետրոսյան

Հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչն է Արսեն Եղիազարյանը:
Շնորհավոոոո՜ր :Clapping:  :Drinks: 

*Աղբյուրը*

----------

Ambrosine (04.12.2010), einnA (04.12.2010), matlev (04.12.2010), Monk (04.12.2010), Yevuk (04.12.2010), Երվանդ (04.12.2010), Ձայնալար (04.12.2010), Մանուլ (04.12.2010), Ուրվական (04.12.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ամեն տարիքային խմբում մի թալիսման ունենք, ի դեմս Տիգրան Պետրոսյանների  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (04.12.2010), einnA (04.12.2010), matlev (04.12.2010), Monk (04.12.2010), Moonwalker (04.12.2010), Ձայնալար (04.12.2010), Մանուլ (04.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Աշխարհի ուժեղագույն շախմատիստների ընթացիկ վարկանիշները 2010 թ. դեկտեմբերի 10-ի դրությամբ.*

1. Կարլսեն Մագնուս - 2808,8
*2. Արոնյան Լեւոն - 2805,1*  :Hands Up: 
3. Անանդ Վիշվանաթան - 2805,0
4. Կրամնիկ Վլադիմիր - 2784,0
5. Թոփալով Վեսելին - 2774,8
6. Գրիշչուկ Ալեքսանդր - 2774,1

*Աղբյուրը*

Է՜հ Կասպարով, է՜հ 2851  :Cry:

----------

ars83 (01.02.2011), einnA (11.12.2010), Jarre (01.01.2012), Lion (07.09.2011), Monk (11.12.2010), Yellow Raven (11.12.2010), Yevuk (11.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

*ՖԻԴԵ-ի նոր վարկանիշները:*
ՖԻԴԵ-ն հրապարակեց շախմատիստների միջազգային նոր վարկանիշները` 2011 թ.  հունվարի 1-ի դրությամբ: Հայաստանի բոլոր շախմատիստների վարկանիշները` *այստեղ*: 
*Աղյուսակն* ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

1. Կարլսեն Մագնուս - 2814 (Նորվեգիա)
2. Անանդ Վիշվանաթան - 2810 (Հնդկաստան)
*3. Արոնյան Լեւոն - 2805 (Հայաստան)*
4. Կրամնիկ Վլադիմիր - 2784 (Ռուսաստան)
5. Կարյակին Սերգեյ - 2776 (Ռուսաստան)
6. Թոփալով Վեսելին -  2775 (Բուլղարիա)
7. Գրիշչուկ Ալեքսանդր - 2773 (Ռուսաստան)
8. Մամեդյարով Շահրիյար - 2772 (Ադրբեջան)
9. Իվանչուկ Վասիլի - 2764 (Ուկրաինա)
10. Նակամուրա Հիկարու - 2751 (ԱՄՆ)
...
26. Մովսիսյան Սերգեյ - 2721 (Հայաստան)
...
63. Հակոբյան Վլադիմիր - 2675 (Հայաստան)
...
75. Սարգսյան Գաբրիել - 2667 (Հայաստան)


Երկրների դասակարգման նոր *աղյուսակի* լավագույն հնգյակն ունի հետևյալ տեսքը.

1. Ռուսաստան - 2734* - 202** - 474***
2. Ուկրաինա - 2694 - 74 - 193
3. Ֆրանսիա - 2654 - 42 - 88
4. Չինաստան - 2653 - 27 - 20
*5. Հայաստան - 2649 - 33 - 19*

Հայաստանը վերոհիշյալ աղյուսակում զգալի առաջադիմեց այն բանից հետո երբ աշխարհում հայ շախմատիստներից 2-րդ վարկանիշն ունեցող գրոսմայստերը` Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը Սլովակիայի ֆեդերացիայից տեղափոխվեց Հայաստանի ֆեդերացիա: ՖԻԴԵ-ն այս տեղափոխությունը հաստատել էր դեկտեմբերի 30-ին:
Անձամբ ես հավատացած եմ, որ Մովսիսյանի գալը հիմա ավելի քան անհրաժեշտ էր մեր թիմին: Սրանով, ըստ էության լուծվում է աքիլեսյան գարշապարի՝ թիմային 4-րդ խաղատախտակի հարցը: Մեր համալրված թիմը ավելի բարձր հնարավորություններ կունենա 2011թ.-ի հուլիսին Չինաստանի Նինգբո քաղաքում կայանալիք Աշխարհի թիմային առաջնությունում: Այնուամենայնիվ սրտանց ուրախ եմ թե՛ մեր թիմի, և թե՛ անձամբ Սերգեյի համար:



*- Երկրի շախմատիստների միջին վարկանիշը:
**- Երկրի գրոսմայստերների թիվը:
***- Երկրի միջազգային վարպետների թիվը:

*Աղբյուրը*

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2011), ars83 (01.02.2011), Chuk (04.01.2011), einnA (03.01.2011), Gayl (04.01.2011), Jarre (01.01.2012), Malxas (03.01.2011), Monk (03.01.2011), V!k (03.01.2011), Yellow Raven (04.01.2011), Yevuk (03.01.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*ԱՐԵՎԱՅԻՆ ՏՂԱՆ. ԼԵՎՈՆ ԱՐՈՆՅԱՆ*


Մի քիչ մանրամասն մեր շախմատային առաջատարի, մեր ժամանակի եզակի շախմատային արտիստներից մեկի՝ Լևոն Արոնյանի մասին: Մոտեցող աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցաշարին ընդառաջ շախմատային փորձագետներից շատերը հենց նրան են համարում հաղթողի հիմնական հավակնորդը: Հպանցիկ ակնարկ նրա շախմատային անցյալին.

Լևոն Գրիգորի Արոնյանը ծնվել է 1982 թվականի հոկտեմբերի 6-ին Երևանում: Միջազգային մրցահարթակում ներկայացնում է Հայաստանը: Շախմատ խաղալ սովորել է քրոջից ինը տարեկան հասակում: Միջազգային վարպետ է 1996 թ.-ից, միջազգային գրոսմայստեր՝ 2000 թ.-ից: 2010 թ.-ի նոյեմբերին առաջին անգամ հաղթահարեց 2800 միավորի սահմանը (2801) և դարձավ աշխարհում վեցերորդ շախմատիստը, որին հաջողվեց հաղթահարել անհատական վարկանիշի այդ գերգրոսմայստերական նիշը: 2011թ.-ի հունվարի 1-ի դրությամբ վարկանիշով աշխարհի 3-րդ շախմատիստն է (2805 ELO): 2000թ.-ից Արոնյանն ապրում է Գերմանիայում, սակայն մարզումները մեծամասամբ անցկացնում է հայրենիքում:

Լևոնի անհատական վարկանիշի փոփոխման գրաֆիկը (2000-2011):

Հիմնական նվաճումների համառոտ ցուցակը.
1994թ.-ին Հունգարիայի Սեգեդ քաղաքում դարձել է մինչև 12 տարեկանների աշխարհի չեմպիոն:1995թ.-ին Ֆրանսիայի մայրաքաղաքում դարձել է մինչև 14 տարեկանների աշխարհի  չեմպիոն:1997թ.-ին հաղթել է մինչև 20 տարեկանների աշխարհի առաջնությունում ու նվաճել պատանիների կարևորագույն շախմատային մրցաշարերից մեկի՝ Մոսկվայում անցկացվող «Կասպարովի գավաթ»-ի առաջին մրցանակը:1999թ.-ին հռչակվել է Հայաստանի չեմպիոն ու Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում Բաթումում դարձել Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն:2002թ.-ին կրկին դարձել է մինչև 20 տարեկանների աշխարհի չեմպիոն, այս անգամ Հնդկաստանում:2003թ.-ին դարձել է Ֆիշերի շախմատի (շախմատ 960) գծով Մայնցի մրցաշարի հաղթող:2005թ.-ին առաջին տեղն է զբաղեցրել Ջիբրալթարի ու Ստեփանակերտի գերմրցաշարերում:Նույն 2005թ.-ին Վարշավայում կայացած Եվրոպայի անհատական առաջնությունում լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով զբաղեցրել է 3-րդ տեղը: Նույն տարվա դեկտեմբերին Խանտի-Մանսիյսկում նվաճել է ՖԻԴԵ-ի աշխարհի գավաթը:2006թ.-ի մարտին փայլուն ոճով հաղթել է 20-րդ կարգի Լինարեսի գերմրցաշարում՝ շրջանցելով ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկածով աշխարհի չեմպիոն Թոփալովին: Իսկ նոյեմբերին առաջին տեղն է զբաղեցրել Մոսկվայում կայացած Տալի հուշամրցաշարում:Նույն թվականի հունիսին Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանի, Կարեն Ասրյանի, Սմբատ Լպուտյանի, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանի և Արտաշես Մինասյանի հետ դարձել է Թուրինի 37-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի հաղթող: Այդ հաղթանակի համար նա և թիմակիցները պարգևատրվել են *Մովսես Խորենացու մեդալով*:2008թ.-ին Հայաստանի հավաքականը Դրեզդենում կրկնել է իր հաջողությունը` դառնալով 37-րդ համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայի չեմպիոն: Այդ հաղթանակի համար Արոնյանը և թիմի մյուս անդամները` Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը, Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանը և Արտաշես Մինասյանը, պարգևատրվել են *«Հայրենիքին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար» 1-ին աստիճանի մեդալով*:Արոնյանը ՖԻԴԵ-ի «Գրան Պրի», Բիլբաոյի «Մեծ սաղավարտ» (2009), Նիցցայի «Ամբեր» (2008, 2009) գերմրցաշարերի, արագ (2009) և Ֆիշերի (2008, 2009) շախմատի աշխարհի առաջնությունների հաղթող է:2010թ.-ի նոյեմբերին Մոսկվայում դարձել է Միխայիլ Տալի հուշամրցաշարի հաղթող, մի քանի օր անց կրկին Մոսկվայում՝ կայծակնային շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոն:2011թ.-ի մայիսին Լևոնը կմասնակցի Կազանում կայանալիք աշխարհի չեմպիոնի հավակնորդների մրցաշարին: Առաջին ռաունդում նա մրցակիցը կլինի Ալեքսանդր Գրիշչուկը:

Արոնյանն ու Կրամնիկը աշխարհի 9-րդ չեմպիոնի քննական հայացքի ներքո:

Արոնյանը աներևակայելիորեն տաղանդավոր ու ծույլ տղա է: Նրան տրված է ավելին քան շատերին: Եվ նա հաջողությամբ օգտագործում է հնարավորությունների անհավասարությունը՝ առանց շատ ջանքեր գործադրելու: 
Հաճախ Լևոնի խաղը շատ պարզ է, ինչպես ամեն հանճարեղ բան: Երբ նայում ես նրա պարտիաները, թվում է, թե ինքդ էլ կարող ես այդպես: Բայց չգիտես ինչու Արոնյանի մոտ այդպես է ստացվում 10-ից 9-ը պարտիայում, իսկ այլ շախմատիստների մոտ չի ստացվում անգամ այն մնացած մեկում: Երբեմն Լևոնի խաղը անհասականալի է, և հակառակորդի ցանկացած հակաքայլին նա, իբրև իսկական շախմատային աճպարար, հակադրում է իր հերթական հաղթաթուղթը: Շատերն են նրա նման վարվում, ուղղակի գրեթե բոլորի մոտ, ի տարբերություն Լևոնի, այդ հաղթաթուղթը «վեցանոց» է դուրս գալիս:

Իսկական հայը պպզում է նաև Անդալուզիայում:ճճճ.
Լևոնն ու ընկերուհին Լինարեսում: 

Արոնյանը շատ հաջողակ մարդ է: Նրա բախտը բերում է պարբերաբար ու արդարացիորեն: Հաղթանակները նրա համար այնքան սովորական են դարձել, որքան այլոց համար պարտությունները: Թեթևությունը, որով Լևոնին տրվում են հաղթանակներն առանձին պարտիաներում ու նաև ընդհանրապես վերցրած մրցաշարերում, հիացնում է հասարակ շախմատասերին: Բայց դա նաև արջի ծառայություն է մատուցում մեր առաջատարին: Նա սովոր է ամեն ինչին հասնել արագ ու առանց առանձնակի ջանքերի: Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ բարձրանալուն զուգընթաց ճանապարհը դառնում է ավելի ու ավելի զառիթափ: Ու բարձրակետին հասնելու համար պիտի մի փոքր ավելի աշխատել: Օրինակ` սկզբնախաղում: Պետք է աշխատել նախօրոք՝ «տանը»: Ռազմաճակատի գիծը կարճացնելը, սիրելի ու ծանոթ սկզբնախաղերով սկսելը ու դեբյուտային խաղացանկը տարիների ընթացքում պահպանելն ընդունելի ու արդյունավետ մեթոդ է: Բայց դա թույլ չի տալիս Արոնյանի շախմատային տաղանդին դրսևորվել ամբողջությամբ:

Արոնյանը պարտիաների ընթացքում հաճախ է ուշադրություն դարձնում կողմնակի բաներին: 

Համոզված եմ, որ նաև այլ սկզբնախաղերում, այլ տիպային իրավիճակներում Լևոնը կարող է խաղալ բարձր մակարդակով՝ 2800-ի կարգի: Ուղղակի պետք է մի քիչ ցանկություն ու ժամանակ: Այն ինչ այլոց տրվում է տարիների քրտնաջան աշխատանքով, Լևոնին հասանելի է մի քանի ամսում: Ու այդ ժամանակ կարելի կլինի վստահ լինել նրա չեմպիոնական հավակնություններում, չէ որ հավակնորդների մրցաշարում առավելություն ունի նա, որ իրեն լավ է զգում շախմատային տախտակի ցանկացած հատվածում, ցանկացած պահին: Ու էական է սկբնախաղային անկանխատեսելիությունը: 
Արոնյանն իրոք շատ պայծառ շախմատիստ է: Բոլոր շախմատային լրագրողներն ու խաղացողները միաբերան փաստում են, որ նա այն եզակիներից է, ով երբեք զրույցի ընթացքում բացասական լիցքեր չի հաղորդում: Արևային տղա. այդպես էին կոչում պատանի Լևոնին: Ու հիմա էլ, դառնալով տղամարդ, նա չի կորցրել բնութագրական լույսն ու դրական էությունը: 

Հայազգի ուժեղագույն 2 շախմատիստները Մայնցում.
Լևոն Արոնյան և Սերգեյ Մովսիսյան: 

Հ.Գ. Երբ 1996թ.-ի վերջին Օմսկում աթոռին կիսաթեք նստած 14-ամյա Լևոնը մրցակիցներին մեկը մյուսի հետևից հաղթելուն զուգահեռ երգում էր, ներկաներից շատերի մտքով անցավ, որ տղային չեմպիոնության փառավոր ուղի է սպասվում: Կարծես թե նրանց կանխատեսումն իրականանում է: Առայժմ Արոնյանը հաջողությամբ մագլցում է շախմատային Օլիմպոսն ի վեր... հուսանք, որ գագաթի նվաճումն էլ հեռու չէ:

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011), ars83 (01.02.2011), einnA (01.02.2011), Lion (01.02.2011), Monk (01.02.2011), Safaryan (12.04.2011), V!k (13.04.2011), Yellow Raven (01.02.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), zanazan (04.02.2011), Արշակ (01.02.2011), Գեա (07.09.2011), Ձայնալար (01.02.2011), Ուրվական (01.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Այսօր մոտ տաս րոպեից կմեկնարկի *«Աերոֆլոտ օփեն»* շախմատային փառատոնը: Փետրվարի 8-17-ը Մոսկվայի «Իզմայլովո» հյուրանոցում ընթանալիք փառատոնի գլխավոր մրցաշարին կմասնակցեն Հայաստանը ներկայացնող Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը (2721 ԷԼՕ), Տիգրան Լ. Պետրոսյանը (2604), Ավետիք Գրիգորյանը (2595) և Բրազիլիան ներկայացնող Գրիգոր-Սևակ Մխիթարյանը (2528): Շվեցարական մրցակարգով այս մրցաշարը աշխարհի բլիցի առաջնության հերթական ընտրական շրջանն է: Ընդհանուր մրցանակային ֆոնդը 160000 եվրո է, իսկ հաղթողը 20000 եվրոյից բացի կստանա նաև 2011թ.-ի հուլիսի կեսերին Դորտմունդում կայանալիք գերմրցաշարի մասնակցության իրավունք: Ի դեպ վարկանիշով մեր Սերգեյը մրցաշարի 2-րդ համարն է՝ զիջելով միայն Նահանգները ներկայացնող Գատա Կամսկուն (2730): 
Կփորձեմ արդյունքները պարբերաբար ներկայացնել:

Աղբյուրներ *1*, *2*, *3*

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2011), ars83 (15.11.2011), Monk (08.02.2011), Nare-M (08.09.2011), Ձայնալար (08.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Հայկական շախմատային հասարակությունը համալրվեց ևս մեկ կին գրոսմայստերով: 25-ամյա *Մարիա Կուրսովան* (վարկանիշը 2315), ով վերջերս ամուսնացել էր մեր առաջատար շախմատիստներից Արման Փաշիկյանի հետ, այսուհետ հանդես կգա հայկական դրոշի ներքո: մինչև 18 տարեկանների Ռուսաստանի, աշխարհի ու Եվրոպայի չեմպիոնուհին, լավ համալրում կլինի մեր կանացի հավաքականի համար: Նման խոսակցություններ *պտտվում էին* դեռ շատ վաղուց. բացի Կուրսովայից շրջանառվում էր մեկ այլ գրոսմայստերի՝ *Յուլիա Կոչետկովայի* անունը (մյուս մյուս առաջատար շախմատիստ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանի կինը):

----------

Ariadna (15.10.2011), ars83 (15.11.2011), Lion (07.09.2011), Universe (21.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Շնորհավորենք Արմանին ու հաջողություն ցանկանանք - ժամանակին շատ լճկո էրեխա էր  :Blush:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հաղորդվում է*, որ հոկտեմբերի 15-20-ը Երևանում 8 տախտակների վրա արագ, Ֆիշերի և կայծակնային շախմատի վարկածներով կանցկացվի ընկերական մրցախաղ կրկնակի օլիմպիական չեմպիոն, աշխարհի գործող չեմպիոն Հայաստանի և վեցակի օլիմպիական չեմպիոն ռուսաստանի հավաքականների միջև: Հայաստանի 8-նյակում տեղ է գտնվել կարելի է ասել լեգենդար Ռաֆայել Վահանյանի ( :Love: ) համար: Բացի նրանից մեր թիմում կլինեն նաև Լևոն Արոնյանը, Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը, Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը, Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը, Ռոբերտ Հովհաննիսյանը, Արման Փաշիկյանն ու Հրանտ Մելքումյանը: Ռուսների կազմից դեռ տեղեկություններ չկան: Հետաքրքիր շախմատային ներկայացում կլինի + երկու կողմերի համար էլ լավ նախապատրաստություն նոյեմբերի 2-ին մեկնարկող Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնությունից առաջ: :Yes:

----------

Lion (17.09.2011)

----------


## Lion

Վայթե Վահանյանը էս անգամ չդիմանա...

----------


## Moonwalker

*Հաղորդվում է*, որ այսօր Երևանում է լինելու Եվրոպական շախմատային միության նախագահ Սիլվիո Դանայիլովը: Նա կմասնակցի Օպերայի և բալետի ակադեմիական թատրոնի շենքում կայանալիք աշխարհահռչակ շախմատիստ Ռաֆայել Վահանյանի 60-ին նվիրված հանդիսավոր արարողությանը: Դանայիլովը նաև կընթրի ՀՀ և ՀՇՖ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ: Զրուցակիցները մի շարք հարցերի (այդ թվում Հայաստանում մտցված շախմատի պարտադիր ուսուցման) թվում կքննարկեն Հայաստանում 2013թ.-ի Եվրոպական առաջնություններից մեկը անցկացնելու հնարավորությունը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ մի քանի օր առաջ Երևանում անցկացվեց հոբելյարին նվիրված վետերանների արագ շախմատի մրցաշար՝ 60 շախմատիստների մասնակցությամբ: Յոթ հնարավորից վեց միավոր վաստակելով առաջին տեղը զբաղեցրած Հայաստանի բազմակի չեմպիոն, միջազգային վարպետ Էդուարդ Մնացականյանին պարգևատրել է ինքը՝ Ռաֆայել Վահանյանը:

----------


## AsikoNar

Չիգորինի հուշամրցաշարի 5-րդ տուրի արդյունքները
14:59  19.10.2011 

Ինչպես հայտնի է, մի շարք հայ շախմատիստներ մասնակցում են Չիգորինի անվան հուշամրցաշարին, որն այս օրերին ընթանում է Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում։ Ներկայացնում ենք 5-րդ տուրի արդյունքները.

Գաբրիելյան - Խակիմով 1:0
Հայրապետյան Գեւորգ - Պերշին 1:0
Անդրիասյան Զավեն - Սերով 1:0
Բալայան - Մալախով 1/2
Բասենցյան - Տապիրով 1:0
Հայրապետյան Հովիկ - Յակիմենկո 1/2
Պավլով - Հայրապետյան Գոռ 1:0
Անդրոսով - Բարխուդարյան 0:1
Պողոսյան - Չարոչկինա 0:1
Պառավյան - Մուստաֆին 0:1

Մասնակիցների դասավորությունը
1. Բոչարով 4.5
2. Խալիֆման 4.5
3. Սմիրնով 4.5
22. Գաբրիելյան 4
47. Հայրապետյան Գեւորգ 3.5
49. Անդրիասյան Զավեն 3.5
83. Բալայան 3
100. Բասենցյան 3
109. Հայրապետյան Հովիկ 2.5
133. Հայրապետյան Գոռ 2.5
135. Բարխուդարյան 2.5
165. Պողոսյան 2
203. Պառավյան 1.5

Ընդամենը՝ 255 մասնակից

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են, մյուսները` տեղափոխվել Մենք ու սպորտը թեմա: Համաշխարհային շախմատի թեմայում էլ որոշ գրառումներ խմբագրել եմ: Ուշադիր եղեք, որ նույն գրառումը չկատարեք ինչպես նույն թեմայում, այնպես էլ` հարակից:*

----------

Jarre (01.01.2012), Moonwalker (15.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Լավ նորություն Բրազիլիայից: Մեր պատանի գրոսմայստեր Սամվել Տեր-Սահակյանը, հավաքելով 9 հնարավորությունից 8 միավոր, հռչակվել է մինչև 18 տարեկանների աշխարհի չեմպիոն: :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2011), Jarre (01.01.2012), John (27.11.2011), Monk (27.11.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), zanazan (27.12.2011), Ձայնալար (27.11.2011), Շինարար (27.11.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հայկական շախմատային հասարակությունը համալրվեց ևս մեկ կին գրոսմայստերով...



Փաստորեն համալրումները շարունակում են: Հայաստանի շախմատային ֆեդերացիան *հայտնում է,* որ սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ Ուկրաինայի շախմատի ֆեդերացիայից մեր մոտ է տեղափոխվել մի շարք միջազգային մրցաշարերի հաղթող, 2009 թվականի Ուկրաինայի չեմպիոնուհի, մեր հայրենակցուհի 27-ամյա *Եվգենյա Դոլուխանովան* (ներկա վարկանիշը 2276): ՖԻԴԵ-ն այսօր պաշտոնապես հաստատել է այդ տեղափոխությունը:

Ուրախալի է, որ մրցակցությունը մր կանանց հավաքականում տեղ ունենալու համար աճում է: Հուսանք դրանից մեր շախմատիստուհիների խաղամակարդակն ու արդյունքներն էլ կբարելավվեն:

----------

Ambrosine (26.12.2011), Ameli (01.01.2012), Jarre (01.01.2012), Varzor (27.12.2011), Yevuk (26.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.12.2011)

----------


## John

Թուրքիայի Մերդին քաղաքում ընթացող կանանց շախմատի աշխարհի թիմային առաջնության 8-րդ տուրում Հայաստանի հավաքականը 2.5:1.5 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց Վիետնամի ընտրանուն և առնվազն մեկ տեղով կբարձրանա մրցաշարային աղյուսակում: Նշենք, որ այս տուրում երրորդ խաղատախտակի վրա Լիլիթ Գալոյանի փոխարեն հանդես էր գալիս Մարիա Կուրսովան, ով պարտություն կրեց Թայ Նգուենից:

Էլինա Դանիելյան - Լի Ֆամ' 1:0
Թայ Հոանգ Բ. - Լիլիթ Մկրտչյան' 0:1
Մարիա Կուրսովա - Թայ Նգուեն' 0:1
Թայ Հոանգ Ն. - Նելլի Աղինյան' 0.5:0.5:

armsport.am

----------

Ambrosine (26.12.2011), Jarre (01.01.2012), Varzor (27.12.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Լևոն Արոնյանն առաջին անգամ պաշտոնապես աշխարհի երկրորդ ուժեղագույն շախմատիստն է. FIDE–ն հրապարակել է նոր աղյուսակը*

Այսօր շախմատի համաշխարհային ֆեդերացիան (FIDE) հրապարակել է աշխարհի ուժեղագույն շախմատիստների վարկանիշները: Հայաստանի ուժեղագույն գրոսմայստեր Լևոն Արոնյանն իր կարիերայի ընթացքում առաջին անգամ զբաղեցրել է երկրորդ հորիզոնականը' 2805 միավոր: Առաջին տեղում կրկին նորվեգացի Մագնուս Կառլսենն է' 2835 միավոր: Լավագույն եռյակը եզրափակում է ռուս Վլադիմիր Կրամնիկը' 2801 միավոր:

Ուժեղագույն շախմատիստների 100-յակում տեղ են զբաղեցրել նաև Հայասատանի հավաքականի անդամներ Սերգեյ Մովսիսյանը' 43-րդ տ. (2700 մ.), Վլադիմիր Հակոբյանը' 64-րդ տ. (2685 .) և Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը' 66-րդ տ. (2683 մ.): 

Աղբյուր՝ *ԹԵՐԹ.ամ*

----------

Ambrosine (01.01.2012), Ameli (01.01.2012), Arpine (01.01.2012), Freeman (04.01.2012), John (01.01.2012), Lion (03.01.2012), Moonwalker (01.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (01.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

www.armchess.am կայքի խմբագրության մոտ հումորի սրացում է նկատվում: :Jpit: 




> *Արոնյանի եւ Դոլուխանովայի ամուսնությունը*
> 
> Ապրիլի 1-ին Երեւանի Սբ. Հովհաննես եկեղեցում կայացավ գրոսմայստերներ Լեւոն Արոնյանի եւ Եվգենյա Դոլուխանովայիամուսնության արարողությունը:
> Վաղը Արոնյանը եւ Դոլուխանովան մեկնում են հարսանեկան ճամփորդության: Նրանք իրենց մեղրամիսը կանցկացնեն Ավստրալիայում:
> Լեւոնին եւ Եվգենյային մաղթում ենք ընտանեկան մեծ երջանկություն:






> *Գարրի Կասպարովը տեղափոխվեց Հայաստանի շախմատային ֆեդերացիա*
> 
> Ապրիլի 1-ին Գարրի Կասպարովը Ռուսաստանից տեղափոխվեց Հայաստանի շախմատային ֆեդերացիա: Իր անդրանիկ ելույթը Հայաստանի հավաքականի կազմում Կասպարովը կունենա առաջիկա օգոստոս-սեպտեմբեր ամիսներին Թուրքիայի Ստամբուլ քաղաքում անցկացվելիք շախմատի համաշխարհային օլիմպիադայում:
> Այժմ հավաքականի մարզիչ Արշակ Պետրոսյանը կանգնած է դժվարին ընտրության առաջ. ո՞վ պետք է խաղա առաջին խաղատախտակի վրա. Լեւոն Արոնյա՞նը, թե՞ Գարրի Կասպարովը:


*Շնորհավոր ապրիլի 1*  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (01.04.2012), Lion (01.04.2012), Ripsim (01.04.2012), Varzor (02.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (02.04.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ՖԻԴԵ-ի մարզչական խորհուրդը *Արշակ Պետրոսյանին ճանաչեց աշխարհի 2011 թվականի լավագույն մարզիչ* եւ նրան շնորհեց Միխայիլ Բոտվիննիկի անվան մեդալ: Հիշեցնենք, որ անցյալ տարի Արշակ Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայաստանի հավաքականը Չինաստանի Նինբո քաղաքում նվաճեց աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը:
> 
> Արշակ Պետրոսյանը երկրորդ անգամ է ճանաչվում աշխարհի լավագույն մարզիչ: Մինչ այս նրան Միխայիլ Բոտվիննիկի անվան մեդալ շնորհվել էր 2008 թվականին, երբ Հայաստանի հավաքականը դարձել էր օլիմպիական կրկնակի չեմպիոն:


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Ambrosine (19.07.2012), John (19.07.2012), Malxas (24.10.2015), Monk (19.07.2012), Ripsim (18.07.2012), Varzor (19.07.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայաստանի` շախմատային տերություն լինելու մասին շարունակում են գրել նաև օտարները: Այս անգամ բավականին լավ հոդված է տպագրել Ալ Ջազիրան`

Շախմատային մոլուցքը կլանում է Հայաստանի ուշադրությունը

----------

Moonwalker (24.03.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.03.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Լևոն Արոնյանը դուրս է եկել հավակնորդների մրցաշարից*




> Լևոն Արոնյանը դուրս է եկել հավակնորդների մրցաշարից` չցանկանալով մասնակցել վերջին տուրին: Պատճառն այն է, որ նախավերջին`13-րդ տուրում, ադրբեջանցի Թեյմուր Ռաջաբովը պայմանավորված խաղ է ունեցել Մագնուս Կարլսենի (Նորվեգիա) հետ և զիջել է նրան: Այս մասին իր Facebook-ի էջում գրել է գրոսմայստեր Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը:
> 
> «Կան ապացույցներ, սպասում ենք հետագա զարգացումներին: Հուսանք ՖԻԴԵ-ն վճռական կգտնվի և կորակազրկի երկու շախմատիստներին էլ` գոնե որոշ ժամանակով»,- նշել է շախմատիստը:
> 
> 14-րդ տուրում Արոնյանը պետք է խաղար հենց ադրբեջանցու հետ:


Քանի որ ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված ապրիլմեկյան կատակ արվել էր, շախմատիստները չցանկացան հետ մնալ  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (01.04.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

Լավ նյութ ա, արժի որ մնա այստեղ:


Հայաստանում շախմատը հայտնի է դեռ վաղ միջնադարից, սակայն լայն ճանաչում է ստացել ԽՍՀՄ տարիներին։ Երկրի ամենաժողովրդական խաղերից է։ Հայաստանում շախմատը լայն ճանաչում է ձեռք բերել 1960-ական թվականներին, երբ Տիգրան Պետրոսյանը դարձավ շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոն։ Մոտ երեք միլիոն բնակչությամբ Հայաստանը համարվում է աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ շախմատային երկրներից մեկը։

Հայաստանն աշխարհում մեկ շնչի հաշվով ամենաշատ գրոսմայստերներ ունեցող երկրներից է։ Անկախացումից հետո Հայաստանի շախմատի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը հաղթել է Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնությունում (1999), աշխարհի առաջնությունում (2011) և շախմատային օլիմպիադայում (2006, 2008, 2012)։ Կանանց հավաքականը հաղթել է 2003 թվականի Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում։

2015 թվականի սեպտեմբերի դրությամբ Հայաստանը լավագույն 10 շախմատիստների միջին էլո վարկանշով աշխարհում յոթերորդն է։ 2015 թվականի սեպտեմբերի դրությամբ Հայաստանի ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող շախմատիստը՝ Լևոն Արոնյանը,ՖԻԴԵ-ի վարկանիշային աղյուսակում զբաղեցնում է 11-րդ հորիզոնականը։ 2011-2012 ուսումնական տարվանից սկսած` Հայաստանի հանրակրթական դպրոցներում շախմատը դարձել է պարտադիր առարկա։ Գարի Կասպարովը Հայաստանում շախմատի ժողովրդականությունը համեմատել է Լատինական Ամերիկայում ֆուտբոլի ժողովրդականության հետ։ Մինչև 20-րդ դարը խաղը կոչվում էր ճատրակ, որը ծագում է պարսկերեն․՝ չաթրանգ چترنگ, (շատրանգ ) բառից, որը նշանակում է քառանդամ, չորսմասյա։ Այժմ ճատրակ անվանումը օգտագործվում է միայն արևմտահայերենում։ Ժամանակակից արևելահայերենում խաղը կոչվում է շախմատ, որն առաջացել է شاه مات (շահ – արքա, թագավոր և մատ – մահացավ) բառերից: «Шатранг: книга о шахматах» գրքում Հովսեփ Օրբելին և Կամիլլա Տրևերը պնդում են, որ Հայաստանում շախմատը հայտնի է դեռևս 9-րդ դարից, երբ Հայաստանը արաբական տիրապետության տակ էր։

Ըստ նրանց` շախմատը Հայաստան են բերել արաբները Հնդկաստանից, որտեղ խաղը հավանաբար հայտնի է եղել 6-րդ դարից՝ չատուրանգաանվամբ 1967 թվականին կատարված հնագիտական աշխատանքների ժամանակ միջնադարյան Հայաստանի մայրաքաղաքում՝ Դվինում, հայտնաբերվել են շախմատի խաղաքարեր[22]։ Շախմատի մասին հիշատակումներ կան Երևանի Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի անվան Մատենադարանում պահվող 1100-1200-ականների հայերեն ձեռագրերում, ներառյալ 13-րդ դարի Վարդան Արևելցու ձեռագիրը։

Մինչև 20-րդ դարի կեսերը Շենավան գյուղի բնակիչները օգտագործում էին տնային պայմաններում պատրաստված խաղաքարեր, որոնք նման էին միջնադարի գտածոներին։ Հայաստանում շախմատը ինստիտուցիոնալացվել է խորհրդային կարգերի հաստատումից հետո (1920 թվական): 1926-1927 թվականներին քիմիկոս Սիմոն Հովյանի (1869-1942) նախաձեռնությամբ հայերեն շատ թերթերում սկսեցին հայտնվել շախմատային բաժիններ։ Հովյանը նպաստել է Հայաստանում շախմատի տարածմանը՝ դրա մասին դասախոսություններ կարդալով, Էմանուել Լասկերի, Իլյա Մայզելիսի և Յակով Ռոխլինի գրքերը հայերեն թարգմանելով։ Առաջին շախմատային մրցաշարերն անցկացվել են 1927 թվականին, երբ հիմնադրվեց Հայաստանի շախմատի ֆեդերացիան։

Մինչև 1934 թվականը Հայաստանի շախմատիստները մասնակցում էին Անդրկովկասյան առաջնությանը։ 1934 թվականին Երևանում անցկացվել է Հայաստանի շախմատի առաջին առաջնությունը։ Հաղթել է Հենրիկ Գասպարյանը։ Հաջորդ տարիներին Գասպարյանը հաղթել է ևս ինը առաջնությունում՝ դառնալով ամենատիտղոսակիր շախմատիստը Հայաստանի շախմատի առաջնությունում։ Նույն թվականին անցկավել է նաև կանանց առաջնություն։ Սիրուշ Մակինցը և Մարգարիտա Միրզա-Ավագյանը բաժանել են առաջին հորիզոնականը։ Հայկական շախմատային առաջին ակումբը հիմնվել է 1936 թվականին։

1950-ական թվականներին շախմատային ակումբներ են հիմնվել Լենինականում (այժմ՝ Գյումրի) ևԿիրովականում (այժմ՝ Վանաձոր) ։ Հայաստանում շախմատը ժողովրդական դարձավ հատկապես Տիգրան Պետրոսյանի 1960-ականների աննախադեպ հաջողության շնորհիվ։ Նա իր առաջին հաջողությունն ունեցել է 1946 թվականին, երբ հաղթեց Հայաստանի շախմատի առաջնությունում։ Հետագայում նա չորս անգամ նվաճել է Խորհրդային Միության չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը (1959, 1961, 1969, 1975)։ 1963 թվականին Պետրոսյանը դարձավ շախմատի աշխարհի չեմպիոն՝ պարտության մատնելով Միխայիլ Բոտվիննիկին, ով նույնպես նարկայացնում էր ԽՍՀՄ-ը։ Այդ ժամանակաշրջանում շատ զույգեր իրենց զավակներին կոչում էին Տիգրան՝ Պետրոսյանի պատվին։ Պետրոսյանը վեց տարի անընդմեջ (1963-1969) եղել է աշխարհի չեմպիոն, Խորհրդային Միության հավաքականի կազմում` ինը անգամ շախմատային օլիմպիադայի (1958-1974) հաղթող։

1962 թվականին Խորհրդային Հայաստանում կար 30.000 շախմատիստ, որոնցից 3.000-ը` մրցավարներ և մարզիչներ։ 1986 թվականին շախմատիստների քանակը աճեց միչև 50.000, ներառյալ երեք գրոսմայստերներ՝ Ռաֆայել Վահանյան, Սմբատ Լպուտյան և Արշակ Պետրոսյան։ Հետագայում Ռաֆայել Վահանյանը (1989) և Արտաշես Մինասյանը(1991) դարձել են Խորհրդային Միության չեմպիոն։ Վահանյանը նաև ԽՍՀՄ հավաքականի կազմում երկու անգամ՝ 1984 և 1986 թվականներին, հաղթել է շախմատային օլիմպիադայում։ 1985 թվականին հայ-հրեական ծագմամբ շախմատիստ Գարի Կասպարովը դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն։

Չնայած նա երբեք Հայաստանը չի ներկայացրել և միայն կիսով չափ է հայ, որոշ աղբյուրներ նրան կոչում են հայ, հիմնականում այն պատճառով, որ նրա ազգանունը մոր ազգանվան (Գասպարյան) ռուսականացված տարբերակն է։ Հայաստանը ԽՍՀՄ-ից անկախացել է 1991 թվականին։ Դրանից հետո հայ շախմատիստները ստացան Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ներկայացնելու հնարավորություն։

Անկախ Հայաստանում տեղի են ունեցել չորս խոշոր շախմատային մրցաշարեր՝ 32-րդ շախմատային օլիմպիադան (1996 թ.) տեղի է ունեցել Երևանում՝ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի անվան մարզահամերգային համալիրում, 2001 թվականի աշխարհի թիմային առաջնությունը և 2014 թվականի Եվրոպայի անհատական առաջնությունը տեղի են ունեցել Ալեքսանդր Սպենդիարյանի անվան օպերայի և բալետի ազգային ակադեմիական թատրոնում], իսկ 2015 թվականի աշխարհի թիմային առաջնությունը՝ Ծաղկաձորի «Գոլդեն Փելիս Ռեզորթ և Սպա *****GL» հյուրանոցում։ Հայաստանն իր առաջին մեդալը նվաճել է 1992 թվականի շախմատային օլիմպիադայում՝ գրավելով երրորդ հորիզոնականը։

Հայաստանը 2002, 2004 թվականների շախմատային օլիմպիադաներում նույնպես նվաճել է բրոնզե մեդալ: Հաղթող է ճանաչվել 2006, 2008[ և 2012 թվականների շախմատային օլիմպիադաներում։1997, 2001, 2005 և 2015 թվականների շախմատի աշխարհի թիմային առաջնություններում Հայաստանի հավաքականը գրավել է երրորդ, իսկ 2011 թվականին առաջին հորիզոնականը։ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում հավաքականը 1997 թվականին գրավել է երրորդ, 1999 թվականին՝ առաջին, 2007 թվականին՝ երկրորդ հորիզոնականը։ 2011 թվականին Հայաստանի կրթության և գիտության նախարարությունը շախմատը դարձրեց հանրակրթական առարկա։ Շախմատ անցնում են երկրորդ, երրորդ և չորրորդ դասարաններում։ Ծրագիրն իրականացնելու համար պահանջվել է ավելի քան 1,5 միլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլար։

Դպրոցներում շախմատի ներմուծումը հիմնականում ստացել է դրական արձագանքներ, բայց որոշ ծնողներ պնդում են, որ իրենց երեխաների դպրոցական ծրագիրն առանց այդ էլ ծանրաբեռնված էր։ Գրոսմայստեր Սմբատ Լպուտյանիկարծիքով «Դպրոցներում շախմատի ներմուծումը երկրի ապագան կերտելու ամենալավ ճանապարհն է»։ Այս որոշումը լայնորեն լուսաբանվել է միջազգային մամուլում։ Լրագրողները, շախմատային փորձագետները և տարբեր երկրների պաշտոնյաները բարձր են գնահատել ծրագիրը և խորհուրդ են տվել իրենց երկրներին որդեգրել այն։ Մագնուս Կառլսենը հայաստանյան այցելության ժամանակ՝ 2014 թվականին, ասել է. «Ես կարծում եմ, որ դպրոցներում շախմատի դասավանդման Հայաստանի փորձը հիանալի օրինակ է ամբողջ աշխարհի համար»։ Հայաստանի շախմատի ֆեդերացիան կազմավորվել է 1927 թվականին։

ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը 2004 թվականին ընտրվել է ՀՇՖ-ի նախագահ (այդ ժամանակ նա ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարն էր) և վերընտրվել է 2006, 2009, 2011 և 2013 թվականներին։ Սարգսյանը «հայտնի է հայ շախմատիստներին էնտուզիազմով աջակցելով»։ Մի առիթով Սարգսյանն ասել է. «Մենք չենք ուզում, որ մարդիկ ճանաչեն Հայաստանը միայն երկրաշարժով և ցեղասպանությամբ: Մենք կնախընտրեինք, որ նա հայտնի լիներ իր շախմատով»: Հայաստանի կառավարությունը երկրի գրոսմայստերներին հատկացնում է աշխատավարձ և տալիս է որոշակի արտոնություններ։

Հայաստանի շախմատի ակադեմիան ստեղծվել է 2002 թվականին Երևանում՝ գրոսմայստեր Սմբատ Լպուտյանի նախաձեռնությամբ և վարչապետ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանիհովանավորությամբ։ Ակադեմիան կազմակերպում է ազգային և միջազգային շախմատային մրցաշարեր։ Հայաստանի շախմատի առաջին առաջնությունը տեղի է ունեցել 1934 թվականին, երբ Հայաստանը Անդրկովկասի Խորհրդային Ֆեդերատիվ Սոցիալիստական Հանրապետությանմաս էր կազմում։ Հայկական ԽՍՀ-ում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ տեղի են ունեցել առաջնություններ մինչև 1945 թվականը, երբ դրանք դարձան ամենամյա միջոցառումներ. այս գործելակերպը շարունակվեց նաև անկախ Հայաստանում։ Հենրիկ Գասպարյանը հաղթել է այս առաջնություններում ամենաշատը (10 անգամ), նրան հաջորդում են Աշոտ Անաստասյանը (8 անգամ), Լևոն Գրիգորյանը (6 անգամ) և Արտաշես Մինասյանը (6 անգամ) ։

Կանանց առաջին առաջնությունը նույնպես տեղի է ունեցել 1934 թվականին, բայց մինչև 1939 թվականը դադարեցվել է։ 1972 թվականին Գագիկ Հովհաննիսյանը հիմնադրել է «Շախմատային Հայաստան» ամսագիրը, որը 1997 թվականից դարձել է շաբաթաթերթ։ 1972 թվականից «Շախմատ-64» հաղորդաշարը սկսեց հեռարձակվել Հայաստանի հանրային հեռուստաընկերությամբ։ Այն մինչև իր կյանքի վերջ` 2015 թվականի հունիս, վարում էր Գագիկ Հովհաննիսյանը, և սա հանրային հեռուստաընկերության ամենաերկարակյաց հաղորդումն էր։ Վերջերս ստեղծված «Շախմատի աշխարհ» հաղորդումը հեռարձակվում է «Առաջին լրատվականից» անմիջապես հետո։ ՖԻԴԵ-ի ցուցակներում կան Հայաստանը ներկայացնող 26 ակտիվ գրոսմայստեր, 2 կին գրոսմայստեր, 18 մ 2015 թվականի հուլիսի դրությամբ Հայաստանի 10 ամենաբարձր էլո վարկանիշ ունեցող գրոսմայտերների ցանկը. միջազգային վարպետ և 2 կին միջազգային վարպետ։ 2005-ի դեկտեմբերին Լևոն Արոնյանը Խանտի Մանսիյսկում նվաճեց ՖԻԴԵ-ի աշխարհի գավաթը։ 2015 թվականի հուլիսի դրությամբ Հայաստանի 10 ամենաբարձր էլո վարկանիշ ունեցող շախմատիստուհիների ցանկը.


Աղբյուր

----------

Malxas (24.10.2015), Աթեիստ (18.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԿԱՆՑ ՀԱՎԱՔԱԿԱՆԸ՝ ՇԱԽՄԱՏԻ ԵՎՐՈՊԱՅԻ ԹԻՄԱՅԻՆ ԱՌԱՋՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՓՈԽՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ


Իսլանդիայում ավարտվել է շախմատի Եվրոպայի թիմային առաջնությունը: Հայաստանի տղամարդկանց հավաքականը վերջին տուրում վստահ հաղթանակ է տարել Վրաստանի ընտրանու նկատմամբ եւ վաստակել է 13 միավոր: Նույնքան միավոր են վաստակել նաեւ Ֆրանսիայի եւ Հունգարիայի հավաքականները: Լրացուցիչ միավորներով Հայաստանի ընտրանին զբաղեցրել է երկրորդ հորիզոնականը: Հունգարիան՝ երրորդ, իսկ Ֆրանսիան՝ 4-րդ:

15 միավորով չեմպիոն է դարձել Ռուսաստանի հավաքականը, որն այս մրցաշարում վերջին անգամ հաղթել էր 2007 թվականին: 


Այս մրցաշարում Հայաստանի ընտրանու կազմում ամենաարդյունավետը Հրանտ Մելքումյանն էր, ով, մասնակցելով բոլոր տուրերին, պարտություն չի կրել եւ հնարավոր 9 միավորից վաստակել է 6.5 միավոր: Գաբրիել Սարգսյանը չի մասնակցել 5-րդ տուրին, մնացած տուրերում պարտություն չի կրել եւ 8 հնարավորից վաստակել է 5.5 միավոր: Հավաքականի առաջատար Լեւոն Արոնյանը 5 հաղթանակ է տարել, 2 պարտիայում ոչ-ոքի խաղացել եւ 2 պարտություն կրել: Այս մրցաշարում անվստահ է գործել փորձառու Սերգեյ Մովսեսյանը: Նա երեք պարտություն է կրել, երեք հաղթանակ տարել եւ մեկ պարտիա էլ ավարտվել է ոչ-ոքի: Հավաքականի նորեկը՝ Կարեն Գրիգորյանը մասնակցել է 4-րդ, 5-րդ եւ 6-րդ տուրերին, 4-րդ տուրում պարտություն է կրել, 5-րդ եւ 6-րդ տուրերում ոչ-ոքի է խաղացել: 

1. Լեւոն Արոնյան(9 խաղ) - 6 միավոր

2. Գաբրիել Սարգսյան (8 խաղ) - 5,5 միավոր

3. Սերգեյ Մովսեսյան (7 խաղ) - 3,5 միավոր

4. Հրանտ Մելքումյան (9 խաղ) - 6.5 միավոր

5. Կարեն Գրիգորյան (3 խաղ) - 1 միավոր:

----------


## Tiger29

Հայաստանի հավաքականը Եվրոպայի շախմատի առաջնություններում`

Տղամարդիկ`

I տեղ` Բաթումի-1999թ.



II տեղ` Հերակլիոն-2007թ., Ռեյկյավիկ-2015թ.

 , 

III տեղ` Պուլա (Խորվաթիա)-1997թ., 



Կանայք`

I տեղ` Պլովդիվ (Բուլղարիա)-2003թ.



II տեղ` ***

III տեղ` Հերակլիոն-2007թ.

----------

Mr. Annoying (22.11.2015)

----------

